# LSU/gumps (GDG.)



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Go ahead and give this game the hype it deserves. I'll keep all LSU/gump hype videos/links/predictions/game talk here. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm-1baEogO8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

To be fair shouldn't the subject read "corndogs/gumps?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

if we must use movie *reefer*ences as team nicknames, how about the spiccolies vs. the gumps.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Fair enough. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zofCPN6RSMo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

I was thinking tiggers/gumps


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

how bout the "chootum lidabedth" vs the "gumps" lol
I cant wait for this game. Man each day the hype just keeps growing and growing everywhere u go every sports radio and tv show are eatin this one up!! The rest of the nations knows that come Nov. 5th The 2 best teams in the land will be squaring up.There will be more talent on the field with either/or offense and defense then most teams will have in a decade.

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

bayshooter,

i embrace jacob's nickname "the gumps" for the university of alabama's mascot. i imagine folks from the great state of louisiana use this same nickname for others they grew up with innate inferiority to. other "gumps" for instance:

-people who fight through disabilities....gumps
-people who support friends in abusive family situations......gumps
-people who teach music icons how to dance......gumps
-vetrans of the vietnam conflict, particularly if they won the medal of honor.....gumps
-world class table tennis players......gumps
-friends who support war vetrans with disabilities......gumps
-successful business men(scrimp boat cap'n) and savvy investors(apple)....gumps
-lawn maintenance professionals.......gumps
-civil rights pioneers......gumps
-extreme athlete distance runners......gumps
-inventors of pop culture icons and bumper sticker material like $&it happens and the smiley face.......gumps
-yes last, but not least, participants on the football teams(and possibly general attendees) of the university of alabama.......gumps!

guess you can tell my kids liked the movie. they liked it so much that they once watched the "special features dvd" in the set. one of the features was a pre-production meeting where director micheal zimekas was considering things like casting and location. the screenwriters considered having forrest grow up in rural louisiana. they were overruled by the director for the following reasons:

-"a mass audience will never believe a guys mother taking him to the bus stop in a pirogue"
-"too typical for a louisiana mother to have sex with a school official just to gain admission for her kids"
-"also too typical, hasn't every guy from louisiana punched a guy for insulting the love of his life as she performs in a strip club"
-"we want this guy to play on a national championship team that meets president kennedy! at lsu our only historical option is eisenhower(and the future bushII), at alabama we could pick from coolidge, hoover, roosevelt, kennedy, johnson, nixon, ford, carter(and the future bushI or bushII)"
-zimekas stated, "lsu would be good because forrest is a little slow and we could say that is the reason tiger stadium is the only field in the nation numbered in five yard increments!"
-"i fear that if we use lsu as forrest's team *no one will even care*!"


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The evening of Nov 5th will be a sad day for T Towners

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufWoNPkIgxI


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Like it or not this game, if played at a neutral site, would actually be the national championship, no other teams are close.........

And I'm a fan of neither team.......it's just the truth as college football stands at this time.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Franco said:


> The evening of Nov 5th will be a sad day in T Town
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufWoNPkIgxI


The day after we play LSU is ALWAYS a sad day in T-Town. That's when we have to start cleaning up after you. 

Kidding aside, I am looking forward to some good food, good fellowship, and a good, well-played game. It's one of those where both teams know they could lose even while playing their best, and I am looking forward to it. The atmosphere surrounding the game should be absolutely off the hook.

Do you know that this is the first time in the entire history of the SEC that #1 and #2 have played in a regular season game? And it's the first #1 and #2 game ever in Bryant-Denny? As if we needed anything to make this game any bigger than it is.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU has won 4 of the last 5 in tuscaloser. It tends to bring sadness to gumpville when they realize LSU is coming to town.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> bayshooter,
> 
> i embrace jacob's nickname "the gumps" for the university of alabama's mascot. i imagine folks from the great state of louisiana use this same nickname for others they grew up with innate inferiority to. other "gumps" for instance:
> 
> ...


My but that's a lot of crow to eat.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2011/sec-football-graduation-rates/

Funny the gump fans were talking about LSU & mentioned the lack of education. Well, only behind Vandy in the conference says otherwise. I guess if we play a game of claiming more Nat Champs than you really have, getting serenaded to Rocky Top by Minny's band in a 3rd Tier Bowl, or celebrating a dead drunk, you gumps would win. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

lets just hope that the game lives up to the hype,and is played cleanly and not decided by a botched call by the zebras (refs)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It's in tuscaloser. It's expected to have a call go their way. That's Home Cooking In The SEC. Every team gets that benefit, so it's understood. Now the road game in 07 @ tuscaloser as well as the one in 06 @ AU were ridiculous. The zebras literally took the games over. YouTube "RefGate" & you'll see the LSU/AU game of 06. Donno if somebody took the time to do the same for the 07 game against the gumps, but it was unreal as well.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope Mathieu runs his mouth and Richardson runs him over. That guy is an incredible talent, but is a classless player.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's in tuscaloser. It's expected to have a call go their way. That's Home Cooking In The SEC. Every team gets that benefit, so it's understood. Now the road game in 07 @ tuscaloser as well as the one in 06 @ AU were ridiculous. The zebras literally took the games over. YouTube "RefGate" & you'll see the LSU/AU game of 06. Donno if somebody took the time to do the same for the 07 game against the gumps, but it was unreal as well.


Already getting the excuses ready huh. The worst call in CFB history was the no-call on the pass interference in the endzone of corndog stadium in 2004. Already down a TD the DB shoves the Alabama receiver to the ground and then intercepts the ball. If the call is made Tide up 14 and Shula gets the win. BTW Jacob, we love when the swampwater trash that is the LSU nation comes to town. Even though we are backwards, this event gives us a chance to look down upon a group that is more backwards than us and stinks to boot.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No excuses. That is nothing less than the truth & nothing but it.

I was actually @ that game in 04. I think Joe Addai just broke loose for yet another long TD run. Worst call ever? Doubtful. 

About your fabulous fanbase, well. 





































www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD1Gxrl4tLs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Like it or not this game, if played at a neutral site, would actually be the national championship, no other teams are close.........
> 
> And I'm a fan of neither team.......it's just the truth as college football stands at this time.


Keep both of those Defensive units together for another couple of years and they'd be better than most NFL Defenses. 

This game will be the only time we get to see the best two teams play one another this season.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

bayshooter said:


> Already getting the excuses ready huh. The worst call in CFB history was the no-call on the pass interference in the endzone of corndog stadium in 2004. Already down a TD the DB shoves the Alabama receiver to the ground and then intercepts the ball. If the call is made Tide up 14 and Shula gets the win. BTW Jacob, we love when the swampwater trash that is the LSU nation comes to town. Even though we are backwards, this event gives us a chance to look down upon a group that is more backwards than us and stinks to boot.


Thank you, Bayshooter. I was there and it has to be one of the worst no-calls ever.

For all of you guys spouting off about LSU's recent 4-1 record in Tuscaloosa, what is LSU's record against Alabama in BR in my lifetime? Since 1969? And don't forget that this includes some of the (not so) scary night games in BR as well.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

A bunch of trash talk, but no score predictions. Let's have 'em. Here's mine: 

Both teams are talented, confident, well-coached (can't believe I said that) and simply outstanding. This will be one of the hardest hitting game in recent memory. LSU wins 27 - 17.

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> [ I guess if we play a game of claiming more Nat Champs than you really have, or celebrating a dead drunk, you gumps would win. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Wow, I didn't know you guys wanted to take up the Barner mantra. I thought you were better than that.

As for making up NCs, tell me how many you think we have and I guarantee you if you are in any way honest about it the answer will be "several more than us."

As for "celebrating a dead drunk," assuming that he was as you say, what does it say that LSU had such a hard time beating him? By my count, LSU won in 1958, 1969, 1970, and 1972. Alabama won in 1964, 1965, 1966, 1967, 1968, 1971, 1972, 1973, 1974, 1975, 1976, 1977, 1978, 1979, 1980, and 1981. If I am counting correctly, and assuming you are right, LSU went 4-16 against a drunk. Impressive!

I would add that I don't think we have ever burned another head coach in effigy either.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Back to the game.

Obviously both teams are VERY good. I look forward to a hard-hitting and hopefully cleanly-played game. And I mean that more in terms of turnovers, penalties, and other sloppy play, not dirty play. I don't expect to see much if any of that from either team.

I think it all depends on LSU's ability to create turnovers, Alabama's ability to shut down (relatively speaking) LSU's running attack, and Alabama's ability to run against LSU.

If LSU forces TOs like they did against Oregon and WVU, it will be very difficult for Alabama to win. If not, and if Alabama can slow down LSU's running game, LSU will be in for a dogfight. If those things happen AND Alabama can run a little, LSU will be in trouble. And the converse of these is true as well.

I think Alabama does limit TOs, slows LSU down just enough, and runs enough to win 27-21. I can just as easily see it going the other way.

I do know one thing beyond a shadow of a doubt. The field at Bryant-Denny will not be any place for anything other than grown men that night.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> Thank you, Bayshooter. I was there and it has to be one of the worst no-calls ever.
> 
> For all of you guys spouting off about LSU's recent 4-1 record in Tuscaloosa, what is LSU's record against Alabama in BR in my lifetime? Since 1969? And don't forget that this includes some of the (not so) scary night games in BR as well.


It's no secret the gumps loved playing in The BR for like a 30 year stretch. That's old news though. LSU has only lost 3 times since the 2000s. Just depends on how you want to spin things I suppose. ;-);-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Bayou Magic said:


> A bunch of trash talk, but no score predictions. Let's have 'em. Here's mine:
> 
> Both teams are talented, confident, well-coached (can't believe I said that) and simply outstanding. This will be one of the hardest hitting game in recent memory. LSU wins 27 - 17.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!


I'll buy that. I'm going to wait til next week for my prediction.



RookieTrainer said:


> Wow, I didn't know you guys wanted to take up the Barner mantra. I thought you were better than that.
> 
> As for making up NCs, tell me how many you think we have and I guarantee you if you are in any way honest about it the answer will be "several more than us."
> 
> ...


I guess you heard the entire "This is Alabama Football" prior St. Nick. 

Nobody said his record wasn't impressive. However, Bear Bryant was smitten by DV & the noise that is made there. I'm sure you're aware of some of his quotes about it.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'll buy that. I'm going to wait til next week for my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you meant to say Bryant loved to smite the corndogs in DV. If I had that record on someones's home field I be smitten too.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> A bunch of trash talk, but no score predictions. Let's have 'em. Here's mine:
> 
> Both teams are talented, confident, well-coached (can't believe I said that) and simply outstanding. This will be one of the hardest hitting game in recent memory. LSU wins 27 - 17.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!


Good idea Frank! Hope you wear some purple & gold next week up there in Okieville. 

I think LSU will shutdown Bama's running game forcing them to throw the ball. Bama is not that good at the passing game and with LSU's DB's that should play right into our hands.

On Offense, I think LSU will keep fresh legs in the game with the 2 QB system and a stable of RB's that include Ware, Ford , Blue and Hilliard. Add thier dynamic WR's and though Bama will slow them down, they won't stop them.

In T-Town;

LSU 34
Bama 13


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...
> 
> 
> *I'm going to wait til next week for my prediction.*
> ...


Oh no, no, no...surely an opinionated scholar of the game like yourself isn't afraid to join us out on the limb of predictions, are you? This is no time to be timid. Jump in big boy (that is if you aren't scared). 

fp


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

No way LSU stops Ala running attack (UT ran the ball against them). Ala wins 21-17


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bama Wins:
On offense bama will pound the ball with Richardson and lacy who are both ranked top ten SEC in rushing.LSBOO will stack the box to slow down the run game.which they will be fine with.They feel there DB'S are good enough to cover man(and they may be) Bama starts play action hitting high percentage crossing routes and hitting trent as the check down. LSU's LB will have to start respecting the play action and will have to freeze. Bama mixes in some more ground and pound down lsu's throat.LSU has some cocky players on thier team not well disciplined and will have some costly penalties. 
On defense.. Alabama is good enough to stop the run with out stacking the box which will leave all of the secondary to cover lsu's recievers.Saban will have some gnarley blitzs mixed in along with some wild looks..Pick six lee will turn the ball over at least once.Dont think for a min the lsu recievers will go untouched by the corners like AU let em.Both QB'S will be pressured of course with these two D's.

Franco,Bama's passing offense is arguable as good if not better than LSU look at the stats. http://sec.xosdigitallabs.com/Portals/3/SEC Website/football/confldrs.htm
Oh yea score.Bama 27-lsu 17


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Bayou Magic said:


> Oh no, no, no...surely an opinionated scholar of the game like yourself isn't afraid to join us out on the limb of predictions, are you? This is no time to be timid. Jump in big boy (that is if you aren't scared).
> 
> fp


This has nothing to do with timid as I've said numerous times LSU is the better team. There is nothing to sway me to pick against LSU. I have zero doubt I'll have them predicted to win. That said, there is 9 days left until KO. I'd rather wait until the week of the game for a solid gut feeling on the game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Brad Turner said:


> No way LSU stops Ala running attack (UT ran the ball against them). Ala wins 21-17


Really? No way huh? I've heard this before. We shall see. Like I said, Chief is going to make AJ beat LSU & I just don't think he's good enough nor does he have the WRs to get open.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Bama Wins:
> On offense bama will pound the ball with Richardson and lacy who are both ranked top ten SEC in rushing.LSBOO will stack the box to slow down the run game.which they will be fine with.They feel there DB'S are good enough to cover man(and they may be) Bama starts play action hitting high percentage crossing routes and hitting trent as the check down. LSU's LB will have to start respecting the play action and will have to freeze. Bama mixes in some more ground and pound down lsu's throat.LSU has some cocky players on thier team not well disciplined and will have some costly penalties.
> On defense.. Alabama is good enough to stop the run with out stacking the box which will leave all of the secondary to cover lsu's recievers.Saban will have some gnarley blitzs mixed in along with some wild looks..Pick six lee will turn the ball over at least once.Dont think for a min the lsu recievers will go untouched by the corners like AU let em.Both QB'S will be pressured of course with these two D's.
> 
> ...


LOL. I can appreciate your optimism, but I think you're wrong on a lot of your breakdowns.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

From an outsider's perspective, I think LSU is too strong this year and will beat Bama pretty good actually.

As Jacob said....we shall see.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Tell me where I'm wrong guru of the grid iron..oh nvm I like the suspense of waiting on your prediction and breakdown !! Quit playing Kirk herbstreet and break it down. What is gonna change from now to then. I don't think I'm to far off.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

TDB87 said:


> Bama Wins:
> On offense bama will pound the ball with Richardson and lacy who are both ranked top ten SEC in rushing.LSBOO will stack the box to slow down the run game.which they will be fine with.They feel there DB'S are good enough to cover man(and they may be) Bama starts play action hitting high percentage crossing routes and hitting trent as the check down. LSU's LB will have to start respecting the play action and will have to freeze. Bama mixes in some more ground and pound down lsu's throat.LSU has some cocky players on thier team not well disciplined and will have some costly penalties.
> On defense.. Alabama is good enough to stop the run with out stacking the box which will leave all of the secondary to cover lsu's recievers.Saban will have some gnarley blitzs mixed in along with some wild looks..Pick six lee will turn the ball over at least once.Dont think for a min the lsu recievers will go untouched by the corners like AU let em.Both QB'S will be pressured of course with these two D's.
> 
> ...


The Tigers won't have to stack anyone to limit Bama's running! LSU has 8 DL's that are all starters. They'll be fresh all game long, rotating in and out and playing with a priority of stopping the run. We would love to see Bama have to depend on throwing the ball;-)


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Doesn't matter if Yal got 8 lineman rotating. heck LSU stacked the box against TN and Poole  until he wore down.and had no help with a lousy passing game. LSU will have to have 8 in box to slow the run. Key word is slow.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Tell me where I'm wrong guru of the grid iron..oh nvm I like the suspense of waiting on your prediction and breakdown !! Quit playing Kirk herbstreet and break it down. What is gonna change from now to then. I don't think I'm to far off.


Drop Brandon Taylor down in the box & make AJ beat LSU. Simple gameplan. He has yet to prove to me he can win a big game. 

If you think LSU's OL won't handle your DL, then I think you're mistaken. LSU hasn't been healthy along the OL in a long time. The thing is our OL has depth. Since you want to talk stats, I have some for you. LSU scores more TDs in The Redzone and the QB play isn't close TDs/INTs. LSU turns the ball over a lot less. Our WRs are far superior to your's. Brad Wing is a much better punter. LSU opens up your defense with the pass and pounds them out in the 2nd half. 

Of course a lot can happen between now & then. Freak injuries being the biggest possibility.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

rick hall, why do i have to eat crow? i am not even that big of a football fan! it was you geaux tiger folk who drug my man forrest gump into this. i was only defending a fictitious great american/alabamian.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Doesn't matter if Yal got 8 lineman rotating. heck LSU stacked the box against TN and Poole until he wore down.and had no help with a lousy passing game. LSU will have to have 8 in box to slow the run. Key word is slow.


UT ran the ball right @ y'all in the 1st half last week. Sorry but LSU's DL isn't like any your team has went up against yet. 

Just me or is the hype picking up/getting me pumped for the game?


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

It's gonna be a good game!...I think LSU will take it but not by much...I kinda expect a typical Mad Hatter type ending.....BUT one where LSU gets the "W"!

We shall see.



GEAUX TIGERS!!


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Its not like bama turns the ball over. They both take great care of the ball. I think bama d line matches up good with Yals o line I think Yals center will get pushed all around . The only thing that concerns me about. bama is kicking game. I'll agree Yal punting is better.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Your team's NG is going to push around a Remington Award Watch List guy? You do know he is bigger than your center, right?


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Franco and RookieTrainer are the only ones with enough gumption to throw some numbers up on the board? A little surprised Jacob wimped out with a lame excuse. Geeeeeze, It ain't that tough!

fp


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Making predictions over a week out doesn't make much sense. A lot of things can happen between now and next weekend.

Most should give their predictions by Wednesday/Thursday next week. One could give a prediction now but if something were to happen, you'd just rib them if they changed that prediction.

Having said all that I"ll call LSU 34/Bama 21


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Cowtown said:


> Making predictions over a week out doesn't make much sense. A lot of things can happen between now and next weekend.
> 
> Most should give their predictions by Wednesday/Thursday next week. *One could give a prediction now but if something were to happen, you'd just rib them if they changed that prediction.*
> 
> Having said all that I"ll call LSU 34/Bama 21


EXACTLY! But they are free to edit right up to kickoff if they need a do over.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> UT ran the ball right @ y'all in the 1st half last week. Sorry but LSU's DL isn't like any your team has went up against yet.
> 
> Just me or is the hype picking up/getting me pumped for the game?


You must have graduated from LSU your are so wrong. TN averaged 2.9 yards a carry. 2.9 dude. If that is the grass chewing goat's game plan I say bring it on. Alabama is ranked ahead of LSU's defense in every significant category but turnovers.. LSU is the one who hasn't played a defense like it will face next week. The No. 1 defense on the country. Alabama at least has played Penn State who is 7-1 without an offense so they must have a great defense. Arkansas obviously has a better defense than Oregon.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

bayshooter said:


> You must have graduated from LSU *your* are so wrong. TN averaged 2.9 yards a carry. 2.9 dude. If that is the grass chewing goat's game plan I say bring it on. Alabama is ranked ahead of LSU's defense in every significant category but turnovers.. LSU is the one who hasn't played a defense like it will face next week. The No. 1 defense on the country. Alabama at least has played Penn State who is 7-1 without an offense so they must have a great defense. Arkansas obviously has a better defense than Oregon.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

He must be an Alabama English major....Hmmmm do they teach English in Alabama?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> You must have graduated from LSU your are so wrong. TN averaged 2.9 yards a carry. 2.9 dude. If that is the grass chewing goat's game plan I say bring it on. Alabama is ranked ahead of LSU's defense in every significant category but turnovers.. LSU is the one who hasn't played a defense like it will face next week. The No. 1 defense on the country. Alabama at least has played Penn State who is 7-1 without an offense so they must have a great defense. Arkansas obviously has a better defense than Oregon.


I'll say this again. UT ran the ball right @ y'all in The 1st Half. 

I'm certain LSU has had a much tougher schedule thus far this year. If you won't admit that much, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## BenHuntin (Jun 7, 2011)

I pull for both teams each week unless they play each other.... 33-16 LSU wins!!! Honestly, maybe this will hush all of the Saban haters and lovers in Baton Rouge. Hell, maybe it will even shutup all of the Miles haters and lovers in BR.

To me Saban is the best coach we ever lost and Miles is the best coach we could have!!! Geaux Tigers!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Ah yes the resort of all losers, typos. Excuse me but my secretary had to go home for the evening. The point, however, is unchanged.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'll say this again. UT ran the ball right @ y'all in The 1st Half.
> 
> I'm certain LSU has had a much tougher schedule thus far this year. If you won't admit that much, I don't know what else to tell you.


Wrong again. West Virginia and Oregon vs. Arkansas and Penn State? Not a chance. Alabama beat Florida when they actually had a quarterback. You are so much of a homer you couldn't tell me anything. The Tide has the No. 1 defense. If you won't admit that, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

bayshooter said:


> Ah yes the resort of all losers, typos. Excuse me but my secretary had to go home for the evening. The point, however, is unchanged.


Wow you are confident...I really hope it comes back to bite you right in the A$$


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

bayshooter said:


> Ah yes the resort of all losers, typos. Excuse me but my secretary had to go home for the evening. The point, however, is unchanged.


Typo my a__. Put the shovel down.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

According to the experts, LSU has a much harder SoS this year.

I just looked at the first 4 sites I googled and all had LSU around #5 and Bama around #25.

Not going to link em all here..anyone can do a simple search if you want to check for yourself.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> Wrong again. West Virginia and Oregon vs. Arkansas and Penn State? Not a chance. Alabama beat Florida when they actually had a quarterback. You are so much of a homer you couldn't tell me anything. The Tide has the No. 1 defense. If you won't admit that, I don't know what else to tell you.


http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/current_congrove_rankings.html

http://www.fbschedules.com/2011/06/phil-steele-2011-college-football-strength-of-schedule-rankings/


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Pas Bon said:


> Wow you are confident...I really hope it comes back to bite you right in the A$$


No, she doesn't bite. As for you, that is another story altogether.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> He must be an Alabama English major....Hmmmm do they teach English in Alabama?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

bayshooter said:


> Alabama beat Florida when they actually had a quarterback.


Barely beat. It was a close game with Florida driving when Brantley went down. Then nothing in the third quarter from Alabama. All of the points came once the defense was gassed from freshman quarterbacks going 3 and out.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Bayou Magic said:


> Typo my a__. Put the shovel down.


That should A _ _ shouldn't it? Shame shame.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Typo about a typo with a typo....Who shall we call the winner


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

jerod said:


> Barely beat. It was a close game with Florida driving when Brantley went down. Then nothing in the third quarter from Alabama. All of the points came once the defense was gassed from freshman quarterbacks going 3 and out.


Barely beat my A _ _. 38-10 captain. Alabama had to face the number one QB for the 1st half and the number 2 for the 2nd half. LSU had to face only number 3, a true freshman. apples to apples please.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

jerod said:


> Typo about a typo with a typo....Who shall we call the winner


Grammar/Spellcheck?


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

They are both true freshman. Like I said final score was a blowout. Just like an Alabama fan to count only the final and claim domination. Kinda like all of your National championships of which how many are in the modern era? How many were with helmets not made of leather?


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

jerod said:


> They are both true freshman. Like I said final score was a blowout. Just like an Alabama fan to count only the final and claim domination. Kinda like all of your National championships of which how many are in the modern era? How many were with helmets not made of leather?


more than LSU! And he's not just looking at final score.
look at game stats for bama vs Florida and TN. By stats I believe bama dominated both opponents pretty easily. Also


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Ok we are looking at stats. Forrest Richardson is quite the offense for y'all....LSU appears to be averaging more ppg. Hmmm what else we got TEAM LEADERS
MORE +
PaYd	
AJ McCarron
1664
RuYd	
Trent Richardson
989
RuTD	
Trent Richardson
17
RcYd	
Marquis Maze
482
RcTD	
Michael Williams
2
Can we say one dimensional?


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

For the record I am not a fan of either team. It's just that you Bama fans are so sensitive. Say something about mama and ya just get a dirty look. Talk bad of the tide and we gonna fight.....


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the line at the Hilton this evening was Alabama -4......last week it was at -5


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

jerod said:


> Ok we are looking at stats. Forrest Richardson is quite the offense for y'all....LSU appears to be averaging more ppg. Hmmm what else we got TEAM LEADERS
> MORE +
> PaYd
> AJ McCarron
> ...


By looking at TEAM LEADERS u think that shows one deminsional? Every team in the nation has team leaders.Am i right? Most cases the starting QB will have the most passing yards. Usually the starting back will have the most rushing Yards and most rushing td. The best reciever will have most catches and yards?. Thats a givin there bud.
Both teams are averging 39 ppg. Bama has 1,834 rushing yards and1,827 passing... Not to shabby in anyones book.Thats doesnt show one dimension.Those 1827 passing yards are spread amongst 10 different recievers.Sure some of them only have a few catches on the yr. But that shows McCarron is not scared to throw the ball to different recievers and is not doing like most young QB'S and locking in on one reciever.(Thats when u start having trouble). Its going to be a great game two of the best offenses in the league and the best two D's. I love talking fooseball,stats,etc.(even tho my breakdowns are incorrect in so many ways according to some :lol It all just adds to the hype of the game.Tossing opinions around especially when u have two fan bases with more passion that anyother teams in the nation.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> the line at the Hilton this evening was Alabama -4......last week it was at -5


I imagine the game will be at Bama -3 by the game.. And they will be basing that solely on home field advantage. For what thats worth. We've discussed it as well.lol


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Well it shows in the numbers that majority of the offense goes through one player. I know it takes a team effort for the center to snap the ball and the quarterback to hand off the ball. If something happened to Richardson it would be like when Brantley went down for Fl. Oh one even better when Colt McCoy went down for Texas....


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

jerod said:


> Well it shows in the numbers that majority of the offense goes through one player. I know it takes a team effort for the center to snap the ball and the quarterback to hand off the ball. If something happened to Richardson it would be like when Brantley went down for Fl. Oh one even better when Colt McCoy went down for Texas....


Really? If a serious injury puts a player out of the game. Then there is a back up.Yes a back up is not as good as a first teamer.Thats why he's back up. The issue with those other two situations is that they as a team did not have anyone prepared to step up in a worst case scenerio. Alabama does a great job with development of thier players. If trent got hurt and came outa the game i'd feel confident Lacy could step up.( in that case with any other position) He could start on 95% of the teams as a premier back. Just as Richardson was in the same situation with Ingram. If bama lost i certaintly would not reach as far as to blame it on a injury. If bama gets beat they get beat. If lsu gets beat they get beat.its all part of the game.Injurys happen susspensions happen.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> I imagine the game will be at Bama -3 by the game.. And they will be basing that solely on home field advantage. For what thats worth. We've discussed it as well.lol



No its based on how they think the public will bet the game, because of the line shift the money has been coming from those betting on LSU ;-)


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

ah gotcha. I dont bet on games so i dont have much knowledge on that topic. But ive heard alot of "experts" say they feel bama will be a 3pt favorite and are basing it on home field advantage.Maybe in a sense there saying alot of ppl think there equal teams and giving bama a edge since their home.
Thanks for the info. Even a bama boy can learn something new every day.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

TDB87 said:


> ah gotcha. I dont bet on games so i dont have much knowledge on that topic. But ive heard alot of "experts" say they feel bama will be a 3pt favorite and are basing it on home field advantage.Maybe in a sense there saying alot of ppl think there equal teams and giving bama a edge since their home.
> Thanks for the info. Even a bama boy can learn something new every day.


Home teams generally do get 3 points and Bama IS getting 3 points for being at home. Some really bad teams do not get the 3 points for home advantage. They don't get that 12th man in the stands support.

I have a feeling this game maybe a "pick it" by gametime. That's why I bet early, to get the points;-)


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah i hear ya.. Gettin it while the gittin is good. So ur picked is locked in at whetever points when u entered your bet?


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

TDB87 said:


> Ah i hear ya.. Gettin it while the gittin is good. So ur picked is locked in at whetever points when u entered your bet?


Yeah how does that work? I thought that as the lines changed so does the payout.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

You're locked in for the line that you put your money on.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

One time in my life, I bet the dawg and locked it in as +6. As gametime approached the line moved and the favorite was only up 3.5 points. I started to second-guess myself on taking the dawg with the 6 points and hedged my bet by taking the favorite minus the 3.5 points. Well, the favorite won the game by 4 points so, I won both ways. Tough to do and I wouldn't suggest that stratergy to anyone.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'll say this again. UT ran the ball right @ y'all in The 1st Half.
> 
> I'm certain LSU has had a much tougher schedule thus far this year. If you won't admit that much, I don't know what else to tell you.


UT ran the ball right at us to the tune of 114 yards total offense in the first half. If you'll give me that first half for you guys next Saturday and I'll be happy. We beat UT 37-6, and you guys won 38-7. I can't think of a much more even situation than that.

I don't know which team has played the tougher schedule, but I do know neither one of them has seen anything close to what they will see across the LOS on Nov. 5, assuming both teams come to play.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Doubt anybody would disagree that this is easily the toughest test for both teams. 

To quote Sam I Am, "It's a game for big boys.".


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204394804577007961155945288.html


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/article/20111030/NEWS/111029648?p=all&tc=pgall

That's some serious money to watch the game.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/article/20111030/NEWS/111029648?p=all&tc=pgall
> 
> That's some serious money to watch the game.



http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/10/would_you_pay_1042314_to_atten.html

What about the price on these?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

serious money indeed jacob. for $800($1,600 for me and the ol' lady) i could get my mullet tightened up, underpin the trailer before winter, get a new spotlight for the truck and have a 60 incher delivered from rent-a-center all before gametime!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Wow for those prices you could throw one hell of a party complete with giant new big screens to watch it on


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

roseberry said:


> serious money indeed jacob. for $800($1,600 for me and the ol' lady) i could get my mullet tightened up, underpin the trailer before winter, get a new spotlight for the truck and have a 60 incher delivered from rent-a-center all before gametime!


Gotta remember to get a big Bama A shaved into your back hair....


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jerod to get the "back hair A" i will have to sell my dog box in the rtf classifieds. 

"*f/s two hole dog box*, matching 18,000 btu wizzard shrouds with plywood doors, mounted on plywood base(treated plywood). not insulated but well ventilated!

FYI: a wizzard is a window unit airconditioner sold exclusively at the local western auto stores.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

roseberry said:


> jerod to get the "back hair A" i will have to sell my dog box in the rtf classifieds.
> 
> "*f/s two hole dog box*, matching 18,000 btu wizzard shrouds with plywood doors, mounted on plywood base(treated plywood). not insulated but well ventilated!
> 
> FYI: a wizzard is a window unit airconditioner sold exclusively at the local western auto stores.


Does the box have custom Krylon paint job? Or just standard Krylon finish?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://cfn.scout.com/2/1123170.html

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/campusrivalry/post/2011/10/lsu-alabama-hype-sec-showdown-/1


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/10/would_you_pay_1042314_to_atten.html
> 
> What about the price on these?


Insane. 



roseberry said:


> serious money indeed jacob. for $800($1,600 for me and the ol' lady) i could get my mullet tightened up, underpin the trailer before winter, get a new spotlight for the truck and have a 60 incher delivered from rent-a-center all before gametime!


LOL. I was thinking a monthly training fee. :lol::lol:


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

roseberry said:


> jerod to get the "back hair A" i will have to sell my dog box in the rtf classifieds.
> 
> "*f/s two hole dog box*, matching 18,000 btu wizzard shrouds with plywood doors, mounted on plywood base(treated plywood). not insulated but well ventilated!
> 
> FYI: a wizzard is a window unit airconditioner sold exclusively at the local western auto stores.


John, Keep your box.Remember my g/f is a cosmetologist!! (speciliazing in Mulletry grooming,styling,de-greasing,greasing and dying) Gotta keep that business in front party in back look real tight!For the trade of Budweiser and a welcome over for the next nascar race she will Cut u a "back hair A"!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> No its based on how they think the public will bet the game, because of the line shift the money has been coming from those betting on LSU ;-)


Since the spread has risen to 5 from 4.5 today that means the $ has been bet on the Tide, right Bon?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> Since the spread has risen to 5 from 4.5 today that means the $ has been bet on the Tide, right Bon?


that would be correct...it opened officially at 4.5 at the Hilton on Sunday afternoon...the over/under on total points scored is at 43.5


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

glad both Bama and Louisiana both touch the Gulf of Mexico. ...........The water level will rise 6 inches from all the tears from the losers of this game............LOL. suicide rates will go up and the world will stop........LOL. Serious fans down there...........


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> that would be correct...it opened officially at 4.5 at the Hilton on Sunday afternoon...the over/under on total points scored is at 43.5


I imagine it will bump up and down some this week. What do you think?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> I imagine it will bump up and down some this week. What do you think?


dont think so, I think they have a number they like, might move half a point but no more unless someone gets suspended or hurt...with the number on the half point there is no chance of a push..the number 4.5 is the same as the number being 6 as in a touchdown, so if they win by a field goal they dont cover but a TD they do


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

I just want to touch on the "corn dog" name that some seem to use to refer to LSU fans...Really? Corndog???? Wow!! Seems like you folks could come up with something better to call us LSU fans. I mean, surely since the beginning of LSU Football there have been reasons to call us many other nicknames, but corndog??? I just don't get it!! I know some guy from Auburn once said that LSU fans smell like corndogs and that's where this all started...but seriously??? HE WAS / IS AN AUBURN FAN!!!!! And I think both sides of this discussion agree on how we feel about Auburn!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It's just a saying bro. I'm sure you've read the entire thing before. I agree, it doesn't apply but I overlook it.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

I never knew until this year that ppl associated corn dogs with LSU. Once i found that out the past yrs of meeting lsu fans on vacation made since.. I though they just carried around those delightful breaded hot dogs around in there luggage.. Turns out its just a natural aroma they put off.. 

I'm sure Us gumps could find ALOT more names to call ya'll.. But to be honest it seems to get most lsu fans all riled up.. And thats the main goal.Right? On another note yes we all feel the same way about AU .. Cant live with em.. But cant live with out em.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> that would be correct...it opened officially at 4.5 at the Hilton on Sunday afternoon...the over/under on total points scored is at 43.5


LSU plus 4.5 is a lock! 

The Razorbacks will be more of a challenge than the Tide to LSU's supremecy.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Franco said:


> LSU plus 4.5 is a lock!
> 
> The Razorbacks will be more of a challenge than the Tide to LSU's supremecy.



While I understand that Arkansas owns Les and his Tigers lately, I have to post this reminder of the Tiggers last trip to T-Town in honor of your delusional post.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

bayshooter said:


> While I understand that Arkansas owns Les and his Tigers lately, I have to post this reminder of the Tiggers last trip to T-Town in honor of your delusional post.


And, the time before that, Les Miles and LSU hung 41 points on the Tide in T Town.;-)

Gametime can't come soon enough!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> LSU plus 4.5 is a lock!
> 
> The Razorbacks will be more of a challenge than the Tide to LSU's supremecy.


the sportsbook loves players like you that throw that word "lock" out there..


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Franco said:


> And, the time before that, Les Miles and LSU hung 41 points on the Tide in T Town.;-)
> 
> Gametime can't come soon enough!


Hey Mr. Delusion:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BngI6yAtTLE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Yeah, that 1 win since the year started 20__. For shame. For shame.


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

bayshooter said:


> Hey Mr. Delusion:


Wow that's WEAK!!


You can't even "bring" the "bring it"!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BngI6yAtTLE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Yeah, that 1 win since the year started 20__. For shame. For shame.


Thanks for reminding about the Home Cooking! No way was the Back Judge going to let LSU win that one in 09 in T Town.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Franco said:


> Thanks for reminding about the Home Cooking! No way was the Back Judge going to let LSU win that one in 09 in T Town.


Yeah and I guess he laid those three quitters laying on the turf out too. You forget that the Tide were undefeated National Champs that year while you lost to Arkansas again.
You forget that Les has never lost less than two games in any season as a head coach, even when you somehow were national champs. You forget that Alabama, not LSU has the best defense in the country. You are a delusional lot who just keep running your mouths. Alabam fans understand that this is going to be a close battle while you act like your team is somehow heads and shoulders better than the one who the vegas money men are backing. I guess if my team had never been undefeated before I wouldn't know how to act either. Poor you.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Gah. You're sadly uneducated about CFB. 

LSU lost to ARKY in 09? News to me. Alabama. Where rewriting history is passed down from 1 delusional generation to the next.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

In 2009 season yall lost to florida,alabama,OLEMISS, and penn st in a bowl..beat arky in OT if i remember correctly


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

bayshooter said:


> You are a delusional lot who just keep running your mouths. Alabam fans understand that this is going to be a close battle while you act like your team is somehow heads and shoulders better than the one who the vegas money men are backing.


YOU ARE!! You have flapped your gums more than anybody on here!




Pas Bon said:


> It's gonna be a good game!...I think LSU will take it but not by much...I kinda expect a typical Mad Hatter type ending.....BUT one where LSU gets the "W"!
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Gah. You're sadly uneducated about CFB.
> 
> LSU lost to ARKY in 09? News to me. Alabama. Where rewriting history is passed down from 1 delusional generation to the next.


I am back for my beating. I forgot that was the only year in the last 4 that LSU actually won. Flail away and still believe that your team is actually an NFL team playing in a college league.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Pas Bon said:


> YOU ARE!! You have flapped your gums more than anybody on here!


I have never declared my team to be vastly superior to LSU. I have only responded to the gum flapping of the corndog fans here.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

TDB87 said:


> In 2009 season yall lost to florida,alabama,OLEMISS, and penn st in a bowl..beat arky in OT if i remember correctly


Ooooo oooooo a pissing contest. Last year Alabama lost to South Carolina, Auburn, and yep you guessed it LSU. Then in 2008 lost to UF and ?Utah? But that doesn't matter I know moment of silence take off your hats and all hail undefeated in 2009.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

How was anyone re writing history? So what a incorrect statement was made. I dont think anyone really cares that a human just made a mistake... The truth is LSU doesnt have Much of a football history anyways.. Up unitl the Saban era they werent really that relevant. With a whopping total of one Nat'l championship back sometime in the 50's(3 total now) since 1933 they have won 10 conference championships(13 all time in 3 different conferances).Sure lsu has had some great players in the past 50 yr and do have some historical moments.. but When ppl mention LSU and their history the conversation always begins with nick saban as bad as LSU fans wont admit it. He put that program on the map.. Ill Give les miles Some credit because he has kept it going and doing a dang nice job i might add. I will say as a Bama fan im more worried about what happens this yr, the next and the next vs trying to live in the Bryant days.Although i will always be proud of my program and the history and notice it has brought to the state and CFB in general. its one of those things as a bama fan u understand it. Your born into it. It truly is something that starts day 1.Just like my Great grandpa, Grandparents and dad have had the pleasure of enjoying the wallace wade,frank thomas,Paul Bryant and gene stallings eras. There nothing i like more than hearing their stories of past games, coaches and experiences. The History of Alabama football is what makes us who we are. Just as yall. With yalls grandparent great grand parents, and parents and how they share how to gator hunt,cook gumbo learn ur way around a bayou in dark with no light or gps and what ever else yall do that i would. Its who nt understand or know why u do it. Its who yall are. Its yalls history and im sure everyone of yall is proud of ur family history. Its the same deal with us. We live.Sleep.Breathe and revolve around the University Of Alabama and what its success has done for us in the past,present and hopefully future.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

jerod said:


> Ooooo oooooo a pissing contest. Last year Alabama lost to South Carolina, Auburn, and yep you guessed it LSU. Then in 2008 lost to UF and ?Utah? But that doesn't matter I know moment of silence take off your hats and all hail undefeated in 2009.[/QUO
> 
> I know who alabama lost to last yr. I was only stating a fact for the two other post. Not getting in a pissing match by anymeans.. Hell alabamA has lost planty the last 10 yrs. Think the lost to lousianna monroe couple yrs ago or some nobody like that. Yea florida kicked our ass.. and So did utah


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=7178202 all I have to say is at least Les Miles suspends his players after they fail a drug test not after a big game.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard about that today.. Did it come out when they did their wrong doin?. It may of had something to do with something they did the days after the game and not before the FL game.. But who knows. If it happened before the fl game then yes as a Coach he should of suspended them for that following game. I'm also sure if it did happen before the fl game he was slow to report and act on it due to possible his job being on the line Requiring a win for the Fl game.Keep it posted if u find anything else out. Kinda curious.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

The story says tested week before the game. I know things are slow in ga but shouldn't take a week for a drug test.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh dang, I didnt read the entire story. Yea i would say there were some strings pulled and mouths zipped shut.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

TDB87 said:


> How was anyone re writing history? So what a incorrect statement was made. I dont think anyone really cares that a human just made a mistake... The truth is LSU doesnt have Much of a football history anyways.. Up unitl the Saban era they werent really that relevant. With a whopping total of one Nat'l championship back sometime in the 50's(3 total now) since 1933 they have won 10 conference championships(13 all time in 3 different conferances).Sure lsu has had some great players in the past 50 yr and do have some historical moments.. but When ppl mention LSU and their history the conversation always begins with nick saban as bad as LSU fans wont admit it. He put that program on the map.. Ill Give les miles Some credit because he has kept it going and doing a dang nice job i might add. I will say as a Bama fan im more worried about what happens this yr, the next and the next vs trying to live in the Bryant days.Although i will always be proud of my program and the history and notice it has brought to the state and CFB in general. its one of those things as a bama fan u understand it. Your born into it. It truly is something that starts day 1.Just like my Great grandpa, Grandparents and dad have had the pleasure of enjoying the wallace wade,frank thomas,Paul Bryant and gene stallings eras. There nothing i like more than hearing their stories of past games, coaches and experiences. The History of Alabama football is what makes us who we are. Just as yall. With yalls grandparent great grand parents, and parents and how they share how to gator hunt,cook gumbo learn ur way around a bayou in dark with no light or gps and what ever else yall do that i would. Its who nt understand or know why u do it. Its who yall are. Its yalls history and im sure everyone of yall is proud of ur family history. Its the same deal with us. We live.Sleep.Breathe and revolve around the University Of Alabama and what its success has done for us in the past,present and hopefully future.


The 12 years Charlie Maclendon coached LSU wasn't two shabby...


During his first 12 years (1962–1973), McClendon coached the Tigers to nine appearances in the final AP Poll, with an average rank of 9.22. During this time, LSU's record was 97–32–5 (.724 winning percentage) and LSU went to two Sugar Bowls (1965 and 1968), two Cotton Bowl Classics (1963 and 1966), and two Orange Bowls (1971 and 1974). LSU won nine games in five consecutive seasons from 1969–1973, but during that stretch won only one Southeastern Conference championship (1970)

But, Saban did bring the Tigers into the modern era of CF. When he left, we felt betrayed in the manner in which he left and then we really got pissed when he landed with an SEC West rival. We're just delighted he passed on Drew Brees when he was at the Dolphins. ;-)

Les Miles as it turns out is a better fit for LSU. Les is much more personable with his fan base and he's delivered some great football.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> How was anyone re writing history? So what a incorrect statement was made. I dont think anyone really cares that a human just made a mistake... The truth is LSU doesnt have Much of a football history anyways.. Up unitl the Saban era they werent really that relevant. With a whopping total of one Nat'l championship back sometime in the 50's(3 total now) since 1933 they have won 10 conference championships(13 all time in 3 different conferances).Sure lsu has had some great players in the past 50 yr and do have some historical moments.. but When ppl mention LSU and their history the conversation always begins with nick saban as bad as LSU fans wont admit it. He put that program on the map.. Ill Give les miles Some credit because he has kept it going and doing a dang nice job i might add. I will say as a Bama fan im more worried about what happens this yr, the next and the next vs trying to live in the Bryant days.Although i will always be proud of my program and the history and notice it has brought to the state and CFB in general. its one of those things as a bama fan u understand it. Your born into it. It truly is something that starts day 1.Just like my Great grandpa, Grandparents and dad have had the pleasure of enjoying the wallace wade,frank thomas,Paul Bryant and gene stallings eras. There nothing i like more than hearing their stories of past games, coaches and experiences. The History of Alabama football is what makes us who we are. Just as yall. With yalls grandparent great grand parents, and parents and how they share how to gator hunt,cook gumbo learn ur way around a bayou in dark with no light or gps and what ever else yall do that i would. Its who nt understand or know why u do it. Its who yall are. Its yalls history and im sure everyone of yall is proud of ur family history. Its the same deal with us. We live.Sleep.Breathe and revolve around the University Of Alabama and what its success has done for us in the past,present and hopefully future.


It wasn't just 1 wrong comment. It was many. Just like all the Nat Champ gump fans try to claim.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Franco said:


> The 12 years Charlie Maclendon coached LSU wasn't two shabby...
> 
> 
> During his first 12 years (1962–1973), McClendon coached the Tigers to nine appearances in the final AP Poll, with an average rank of 9.22. During this time, LSU's record was 97–32–5 (.724 winning percentage) and LSU went to two Sugar Bowls (1965 and 1968), two Cotton Bowl Classics (1963 and 1966), and two Orange Bowls (1971 and 1974). LSU won nine games in five consecutive seasons from 1969–1973, but during that stretch won only one Southeastern Conference championship (1970)
> ...


I didnt know cajuns knew what weikapedia was!! lol. Notice i said yall had some nice historical moments.
Actually Saban Wanted Brees more than any other player. It was the owner of the dolphins who Instrusted saban to pass on him. Saban got pissed at the dolphins and from thier it was history.. I didnt know this till i heard some football guru's talk bout it the other day.. But i must say im glad to see brees with the saints. Im not a NFL person but i do like watchin them play and root for them over other teams.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> I am back for my beating. I forgot that was the only year in the last 4 that LSU actually won. Flail away and still believe that your team is actually an NFL team playing in a college league.


What are you even talking about in the last sentence?


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It wasn't just 1 wrong comment. It was many. Just like all the Nat Champ gump fans try to claim.


Wow good one there. I'm sure u have reasons why bama didnt deserve those nat'l championships and better reasons to why other teams did deserve them.

Typical.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

How many ever u wanna credit bama with is STILL more than u could credit your team with.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Still living in the past. Sheesh. It's sad. That's the only retort I've heard in this thread. I just bring facts to the table. Y'all get pissy.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

it is true the SID at alabama "claims 13"! 

two in the "no helmet era" '25 & '26, 
three in the "leather helmet era" '30, '34 & '41, 
three in the "plastic with single bar face guard helmet era" '61, '64 & '65,
one in the "plastic with t-bar face guard helmet era" '73,
two in the "plastic with full face steel cage helmet era" '78 & '79,
one in the "air helmet" era '92,
one in the "whatever that thing is they wear now helmet" era '09,

i am not sure when the "modern era" everone talks about began. i guess it's the job of any sports information director to paint their schools past in a positive light. so these "claims of ancient titles" are likely made by multiple universities in the same years. however, in most of these "ancient seasons" alabama's teams were undefeated and they won the rose bowl in several of those seasons. alabama was declared national champions by polls like "helms athletic", "football annual", "billingsley", "davis" etc. whether these polls were legitimate in their declarations of national champions is, i suppose a subject for debate.

what i don't believe is up for debate is whether even one of those "ancient polls", in even one of those "ancient years", in their illegitamate and bastardized voting and declaratory processes voted for the bengal tigers of the louisiana state university. nope not one.

the only thing that really matters is the "next one"!!!!


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

louisianadukdog said:


> I know some guy from Auburn once said that LSU fans smell like corndogs and that's where this all started...


That's what corndog refers to?!? LMAO. 

Both teams are great. I give the nod to Alabama, mostly due to coaching. One head coach is an evil genius and the other can't spell genius.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> it is true the SID at alabama "claims 13"!
> 
> two in the "no helmet era" '25 & '26,
> three in the "leather helmet era" '30, '34 & '41,
> ...


Agreed, what matters is the next one. Most people don't care about the date you start claiming, it's the bowl loses/ties/multiple loss seasons that are claimed that bother people.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Hew said:


> That's what corndog refers to?!? LMAO.
> 
> Both teams are great. I give the nod to Alabama, mostly due to coaching. One head coach is an evil genius and the other can't spell genius.


Google "LSU fans smell like corndogs" & you'll see the entire thing. Sadly enough, it's not even witty. It's one thing that I have never found the 1st corndog @ a tailgate or game, but the bad part is the "Author" isn't funny @ all.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Hew said:


> That's what corndog refers to?!? LMAO.
> 
> Both teams are great. I give the nod to Alabama, mostly due to coaching. One head coach is an evil genius and the other can't spell genius.


Had no idea Satan can't spell.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Still living in the past. Sheesh. It's sad. That's the only retort I've heard in this thread. I just bring facts to the table. Y'all get pissy.


I see you can't address the fact of the retort, which is that we have won it more than you guys by anybody's count. If I were in your position I would want a different retort as well.

I hear this all the time from our AU brethren, so take that FWIW. They always like to pick and choose where they start and stop counting things like wins, championships, etc. Sigh. It is what it is. I suppose now they will start saying that any championship won before last year is somehow suspect.

"Past" also appears to be in the eye of the beholder. I would recall here that I have been to Tiger Stadium several times and had to watch the JumboTron presentation of Billy Cannon's Halloween punt return against Ole Miss (I think), so I guess that's not "past" for you guys.

Of course, we could all heed the words of William Faulkner, who famously stated that in the South, "the past isn't dead. It isn't even past."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I have done so numerous times. Go back & read it again. Nobody has disputed anything of the such. Good gravy.

The Halloween Run is the stuff legends are made of. Was a huge game back then against a hated rival. The only Heisman winner in school history. He broke like 9 tackles on the play. It's just part of it.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Agreed, what matters is the next one. Most people don't care about the date you start claiming, it's the bowl loses/ties/multiple loss seasons that are claimed that bother people.


Where would you propose we start counting, just to establish a standard?

Keep in mind that until Alabama beat Fordham 7-0 and then went out to the Rose Bowl, which was pretty universally acclaimed as the BCS Championship Game of its day (truly nothing new under the sun), and beat Washington 20-19, Southern football was a mere afterthought for most in this country. Go back and look at the reception the Alabama team got everywhere their train stopped in the South on their trip back from Pasadena. So I think we probably have a right to be proud of that one, since it essentially established the foundation for Southern football to become what it is today.

If you are concerned about claiming championships after bowl losses, this was the custom for a long while. If you still disagree, then you need to be aggravated with Oklahoma in 1950 (lost to Kentucky and Coach Bryant in their bowl), Tennessee in 1951 (lost their bowl game), Maryland in 1953 (lost bowl game), and Texas in 1970 (lost their bowl game).

If you are concerned with claiming championships after multiple losses, then you need to be aggravated with Tennessee in 1967, which they claim with 2 losses.

Don't take this too seriously, as none of it has anything to do with what happens Saturday night. 

I am looking forward to the game and am enjoying the spirited debate. I told a friend this morning that even if I would bet on Alabama there is no way I would bet on this game, because they are so evenly matched. It's entirely possible that LSU cleans our clock Saturday night. Of course, don't be all that surprised if the opposite happens either, or if we are all biting our fingernails in the 4th quarter.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Halloween Run is the stuff legends are made of. Was a huge game back then against a hated rival. The only Heisman winner in school history. He broke like 9 tackles on the play. It's just part of it.


So are National Championships.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

RookieTrainer said:


> It's entirely possible that LSU cleans our clock Saturday night. Of course, don't be all that surprised if the opposite happens either, or if we are all biting our fingernails in the 4th quarter.




Better have the VCR setup and ready to record because most of ya will be in a Busch/Natural light coma by the 4th quarter...


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

> It's entirely possible that LSU cleans our clock Saturday night. Of course, don't be all that surprised if the opposite happens either, or if we are all biting our fingernails in the 4th quarter.


Don't go out on a limb Rook


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

jerod said:


> Better have the VCR setup .


Tivo is a wonderful thing !!!!
I normally "review" every play and watch the entire game again by Tuesday or Wednesday. 
Roll Tide !!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

HAHA I wasn't sure they had Tivo in Alabama.... Didn't want to confuse anyone...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

jerod said:


> HAHA I wasn't sure they had Tivo in Alabama.... Didn't want to confuse anyone...


Heck, they even have a Walmart in Greenbo, Al.;-)


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey we got a wal mart in N. Bama too!! We movin on up!!


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

I have been biting my tongue since this was posted...its been tough..

Will be a hell of a game and about 3 miles from my house...can't wait

RTR


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> Where would you propose we start counting, just to establish a standard?
> 
> Keep in mind that until Alabama beat Fordham 7-0 and then went out to the Rose Bowl, which was pretty universally acclaimed as the BCS Championship Game of its day (truly nothing new under the sun), and beat Washington 20-19, Southern football was a mere afterthought for most in this country. Go back and look at the reception the Alabama team got everywhere their train stopped in the South on their trip back from Pasadena. So I think we probably have a right to be proud of that one, since it essentially established the foundation for Southern football to become what it is today.
> 
> ...


Start counting since it started. Again, it's not the when as the false Nat Championships that annoys people. I gave the links. You'll figure out the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

jerod said:


> Better have the VCR setup and ready to record because most of ya will be in a Busch/Natural light coma by the 4th quarter...


I might be in a coma, but I bet it is more due to Maker's Mark and gumbo consumption than Busch/Natty Light.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

KNorman said:


> Don't go out on a limb Rook


These two teams are so even anything could happen. I did say I wouldn't even bet on this game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> Better have the VCR setup and ready to record because most of ya will be in a Busch/Natural light coma by the 4th quarter...












That's all me.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Make mine a brewed in New Orleans Dixie Blackened Voodoo Lager;-)


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's all me.


Yes yes those are very nice. Are they out yet ?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> Make mine a brewed in New Orleans Dixie Blackened Voodoo Lager;-)


Never even heard of it. I'll have to try it one day.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Jacob if ya like all the different brews and micro brews ya should check this out. Case of different beer delivered each month.. http://www.beermonthclub.com/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> Yes yes those are very nice. Are they out yet ?


I found some that I picked up for the game. Granted this was Hobbs, NM but I imagine you can find it somewhere. I haven't found any Guiness Black Lager since I got a 6 pack months ago. I thought that was a nice beer that's unlike any I have had before.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Never even heard of it. I'll have to try it one day.


They've been brewing Dixie lager for over a 100 years in New Orleans. Last of the home brews after Falstaff and Jax went kaput.

Though Abita is brewed on the northshore, I'll only drink thier Purple Haze draft and not out of a bottle.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> Jacob if ya like all the different brews and micro brews ya should check this out. Case of different beer delivered each month.. http://www.beermonthclub.com/


That does look interesting. I like mostly imports, though recently I have had a nice appreciation for different Sam Adams beers. I also like these 2 from the west coast. Stone Brewing Company. Arrogant Bastard Ale









& a pale ale they make. Usually I am trying different imports. I just like the taste of a good beer.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I have had that one before. There is a small wine shop in town that's cooler stays stocked with different strange beers. Always fun to go in and see what is new and knock back a few.


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

jerod said:


> HAHA I wasn't sure they had Tivo in Alabama.... Didn't want to confuse anyone...


Well at least Ya mamma had it at her trailer when I left this mornin


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

I know she does she doesn't live in Alabama.... You really need to stop drinking so much because you were at your sisters house and she got it last week!! Oh yeah did she still smell like kerosene ??? She said she had a crab outbreak and was dipping her underwear in it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> They've been brewing Dixie lager for over a 100 years in New Orleans. Last of the home brews after Falstaff and Jax went kaput.
> 
> Though Abita is brewed on the northshore, I'll only drink thier Purple Haze draft and not out of a bottle.


I'm not a big Abita fan. I haven't spent much time in The NO of late. I'll try to get my hands on that beer.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Today is the day I'll make my official prediction.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Today is the day I'll make my official prediction.


Yea! By the way our nerd of a Governor sure pulled a fast one on Bobby. A bacon sandwich? Sheesh. I don't think I would play next time if I was Bobby.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh yay!! The "official prediction" .. But man i was really looking forward to tuning into RTF Sat morning or watching your guest apperance on college game day.. Your suspense has everyone on edge... Having everyone wondering why your holding out. wondering if u got some"behind the curtain" details. lol..Geez bout time u post a score..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> Yea! By the way our nerd of a Governor sure pulled a fast one on Bobby. A bacon sandwich? Sheesh. I don't think I would play next time if I was Bobby.


Agreed. Was Gayyyy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Oh yay!! The "official prediction" .. But man i was really looking forward to tuning into RTF Sat morning or watching your guest apperance on college game day.. Your suspense has everyone on edge... Having everyone wondering why your holding out. wondering if u got some"behind the curtain" details. lol..Geez bout time u post a score..


I can neither confirm nor deny my connections. ;-);-)


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Dang i though for sure your next post would consist of those scores!? You got a hotline or something to call?? One of those where i can get two picks for free with the purchase of the big game.( gotta have the two free). U know how us gumpers dont like spendin money on anything besides our Schrimp boats.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU 35

gumps 24

Offensive Player Of The Game: Gentleman Jarrett

Defensive Player Of The Game: Michael Brockers

Simply put, this is "Prostyle" @ it's best. LSU with 34-36 minutes in TOP. LSU takes the lead early & dampers the gump fanbase. Early 3rd they tie the game up and another big special teams play puts LSU ahead for good. A late pick seals the deal. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Fair opinion.. I still like mine bette r 27-17 Bama wins!!
RollTide!!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Lsu wins 31-28 after a horrible no call pass interference on 3rd down which keeps Alabama out of field goal range and time expires on pass play on 4th down with ball at 16 yard line. Goal post get torn down. Loaded on bus headed back to la. Smell of corn dogs linger in Tuscaloser till sometime in mid February.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LMAO. Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Fair opinion.. I still like mine bette r 27-17 Bama wins!!
> RollTide!!


I'm sure you do.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

ohhohh i wanna play this game.. with 35 seconds remaining in the first half LSU scores. Making the score 10-7 (bamas way).. Oh whats that LSU pulls a onside kick outa thier ass and recovered it!! they now have the ball on the 50 with 30 seconds left and 1 time out.. The momentum is going thier way now and they really need a score due to bama getting ball to start the second half.. OH MY GOODNESS what is les miles doing!! He had to use a time out due to the wrong personal being on the field. Finally they get set up but next two snaps completely fall apart along with play calling and game clock awareness.... and time expires in the half with nothing to show for that drive ... Then bama comes out in the second half puts some pts on the board so does lsu.. But bama wins 27-10

 ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

TDB87 said:


> ohhohh i wanna play this game.. with 35 seconds remaining in the first half LSU scores. Making the score 10-7 (bamas way).. Oh whats that LSU pulls a onside kick outa thier ass and recovered it!! they now have the ball on the 50 with 30 seconds left and 1 time out.. The momentum is going thier way now and they really need a score due to bama getting ball to start the second half.. OH MY GOODNESS what is les miles doing!! He had to use a time out due to the wrong personal being on the field. Finally they get set up but next two snaps completely fall apart along with play calling and game clock awareness.... and time expires in the half with nothing to show for that drive ... Then bama comes out in the second half puts some pts on the board so does lsu.. But bama wins 27-10
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!


You forgot about the streaker at halftime that was eating a corn dog.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU 35
> 
> gumps 24
> 
> ...


So, Bama abandons the run game in the 3rd quarter. I feel it bruh


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

jerod said:


> You forgot about the streaker at halftime that was eating a corn dog.


LOL i hear it now.. That would be quite a conversation between verne and gary!!
Is it just me or do yall think CBS could gather two guys better for the job than bert and ernie? They make alot of mistakes threw out the game and ..damn their laughs are just annoying.lol


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

A serious and realistic look at how LSU and Alabama match up 
Quarterback - LSU has Jarrett Lee and Jordan Jefferson, Alabama has AJ McCarron. Lee is smarter than McCarron and better looking. Jefferson is stronger and while he should not have been in a bar fight, much overlooked is the fact he won the fight. McCarron's judgment has to be in question with the tattoo of Jesus and his "bama boy" nickname that covers his whole chest. Note to self - if I get drunk and want a tattoo go for small sailboat on ankle instead of religious mural on chest. Note to McCarron - Jesus does not like Alabama football, if he did would he let the spawn of satan be their coach? Advantage - LSU

Running back - Alabama has a freight train Heisman favorite in Trent Richardson. LSU is deeper than the Mariana trench at running back with Ware, Blue, Ford, Hilliard and McGee. LSU has student trainers who could start at running back for most schools. Advantage - LSU

Wide receiver - Alabama has the alliterative Marquis Maze and LSU has the equally alliterative Reuben Randle. Both receivers run really rad routes. LSU has Russell Shepherd and Odell Beckham Jr in their three receiver set. I don't know who else Alabama has and am too lazy to look it up. Miles has offered Odell Beckham III a scholarship and he hasn't even been born yet. Advantage - LSU

Offensive line - Alabama has NFL first round draft pick to be Barrett Jones at one tackle and probable future NFL tackle DJ Fluker at the other. Fluker is no fluke. LSU has T-Bob who grew up playing catch with his dad while facing the other way. LSU and Alabama have more road graders on their respective offensive lines than a John Deere dealership. Alabama's starting line weights a combined 1524 pounds, LSU's weighs 1525. Advantage - LSU (by one pound)

Defensive line - How fast is Barkevious Mingo? He missed the bus to the Mississippi State game, ran to Starkville and got there first. The Justice League of America put the Flash on waivers and offered Mingo. The Fantastic Four has talked to Miles about trading the Thing for the Freak. Advantage - LSU

Linebacker - Three of the four Alabama linebackers will probably be NFL first rounders, Donta Hightower, Nico Johnson and Courtney Upshaw. It is hard to say if any of the LSU linebackers will get drafted and two of them are converted safeties. You still have to favor LSU. Advantage - slight LSU

Defensive backs - Both teams have NFL probable first round picks everywhere in their starting secondary. Bama has Barron and Kirkpatrick, LSU Claiborne and Mathieu. The difference is LSU has NFL bound nickel and dime backs. Advantage - LSU

Cheergirls - Alabama has the Crimsonettes and LSU the Golden Girls. I am no big fan of Alabama to be sure, but like all southern states they have hot women. The difference is that the Crimsonettes are baton twirlers and are chosen based on their timing and coordination meaning looks is but one factor. Golden girls are chosen solely on hotness which is the only talent required for the job. Does anyone really care that they cannot twirl? Advantage - LSU

Bands - Alabama has the million dollar band which I guess was a big deal fifty years ago. Half the **** asses going to this game from Louisiana will be driving custom made buses worth more than a million. LSU's band plays neck and get crunk. Advantage - LSU

Coaches - LSU has a really good coach who is cool and says all kinds of whacked out stuff no one can understand. Alabama has a really good coach who is a dick. Advantage - LSU

Prediction: Miles goes for two with time expired for a 22-21 win.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not even sure how to retort that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://outkickthecoverage.com/bodog-rolls-all-the-lsu-bama-prop-bets-out-75-of-public-on-lsu.php

http://www.gatorsports.com/article/20111102/COLUMNISTS/111109883?p=all&tc=pgall

Thought some of these were are solid gold.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

That was a great read Pas Bon!

Below is what the College Football experts at ESPN have to say about the outcome of the game.

With all the La. locals buying tickets for upwards of $800 per ticket from Bama fans, I'm not sure how much of a homefield advantage the Tide will enjoy!

Buy a ticket from a Bama student for $800 to $2,500.
http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2011/11/ticket_prices_to_the_lsu-alaba.html


From ESPN

*No. 1 LSU at No. 2 ALABAMA* 

*Edward Aschoff:* Finally, we're here. The game we all care about and can't stop talking about. Even fans of other schools will be tuning in to watch the midseason Super Bowl. Both teams have the top defenses around and have dynamic offensive weapons. The quarterback play is just about even and while Alabama mainly runs behind one bull in the backfield, LSU has a stable of running back workhorses. Something has got to give and this one could come down to special teams and field position. Homefield advantage will be the difference. ... *Alabama 23, LSU 20* 

*Chris Low:* Everybody has wanted to play this game since September, and now it's finally here. Both defenses are dominant, and the offenses love to pound opponents into submission in the second half with a bruising running game. Playing at home will be a huge advantage for the Crimson Tide, who will make enough big plays on offense and then take control of the game in the fourth quarter thanks to their veteran offensive line. ... *Alabama 21, LSU 13*


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Franco said:


> That was a great read Pas Bon!
> 
> Below is what the College Football experts at ESPN have to say about the outcome of the game.
> 
> ...



There you go with one of your delusional fits. The 12,000 members of the swamptrash nation that are allowed in will be drowned out by the remaining 89,000 screaming fans in the stadium. Oh, and then add the 40k fans who will be watching on the quad and the noise will be deafening. Sorry Franco, you'll just have to accept it, this is a road game for LSU.

Pas Bon's post surpasses even your pathetic posts on the delusion scale. Do you guys do peyote together and then post here?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

bayshooter said:


> There you go with one of your delusional fits. The 12,000 members of the swamptrash nation that are allowed in will be drowned out by the reamining 89,000 screaming fans in the stadium. Oh, and then add the 40k fans who will be watching on the quad and the noise will be deafening. Sorry Franco, you'll just have to accept it, this is a road game for LSU.
> 
> Pas Bon's post surpasses even your pathetic posts on the delusion scale. Do you guys do peyote together and then post here?


I embrace the Underdawg roll and being on the road! Pas Bon (No Good in English) post is the best I've read!


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

jerod said:


> I know she does she doesn't live in Alabama....


Uhh Ohh strike a nerve in whoville...?..=)

You give my sista da crabs? No wonder she smell like corndog all da time.

Bama by 3 or 2 point.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Franco said:


> The 12 years Charlie Maclendon coached LSU wasn't two shabby...
> 
> 
> During his first 12 years (1962–1973), McClendon coached the Tigers to nine appearances in the final AP Poll, with an average rank of 9.22. During this time, LSU's record was 97–32–5 (.724 winning percentage) and LSU went to two Sugar Bowls (1965 and 1968), two Cotton Bowl Classics (1963 and 1966), and two Orange Bowls (1971 and 1974). LSU won nine games in five consecutive seasons from 1969–1973, but during that stretch won only one Southeastern Conference championship (1970)
> ...


Now is this living in the past, or am I just confused? And what eventually happened to ChollyMac?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jonathan McClendon said:


> Pas Bon I already knew you know nothing about dog training...you know less about football. To say that LSU has the advantage at Linebacker and Running back is just plain ignorant.


RB corps and 1 RB aren't the same. LB, obviously you missed the sarcasm?


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

jerod said:


> Lsu wins 31-28 after a horrible no call pass interference on 3rd down which keeps Alabama out of field goal range and time expires on pass play on 4th down with ball at 16 yard line. Goal post get torn down. Loaded on bus headed back to la. Smell of corn dogs linger in Tuscaloser till sometime in mid February.


We've actually seen something similar to this in BR involving a terrible PI call on Bama, so it wouldn't surprise me. I wonder why all you guys who moan and groan about the Pete's Feet play in 09 seem to forget about the horrible no-call in the EZ in 06 that, if memory serves, would have put us up 14.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> There you go with one of your delusional fits. The 12,000 members of the swamptrash nation that are allowed in will be drowned out by the remaining 89,000 screaming fans in the stadium. Oh, and then add the 40k fans who will be watching on the quad and the noise will be deafening. Sorry Franco, you'll just have to accept it, this is a road game for LSU.
> 
> Pas Bon's post surpasses even your pathetic posts on the delusion scale. Do you guys do peyote together and then post here?


LSU has went on the road numerous times this year & won. The gumps can't say that. If you think that LSU is going to have trouble with the noise in Bryant Denny, then you're more delusional than I previously thought. You've got 2 days to come up with excuses. I suggest you begin right meow.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> We've actually seen something similar to this in BR involving a terrible PI call on Bama, so it wouldn't surprise me. I wonder why all you guys who moan and groan about the Pete's Feet play in 09 seem to forget about the horrible no-call in the EZ in 06 that, if memory serves, would have put us up 14.


Add 7 to that final score and it's still a beat down. Wrong year by the way. 04 is the year you're thinking of. Now the entire game (1st half in particular.) was an abomination of calls in 07.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Start counting since it started. Again, it's not the when as the false Nat Championships that annoys people. I gave the links. You'll figure out the ones I'm talking about.


What is "it" exactly?

Would you like to start counting in 1901 when there were already three separate entities trying to decide who the best CFB team was? How about 1926 with the first math-based poll by Frank Dickinson? There were also several other more-or-less math-based polls in the 20s and 30s, with the AP poll coming online in 1936. Should we start then, or maybe with the intro of the UPI poll in 1950? What do we do in years where the polls split? And what in the world do we do with the flip-flopping of the polls on whether to award their championships before or after the bowls?

It's a bit more of a question to some of us than you assume, I think.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Add 7 to that final score and it's still a beat down. Wrong year by the way. 04 is the year you're thinking of. Now the entire game (1st half in particular.) was an abomination of calls in 07.


I had 04 and changed it to 06. I should have known. In any event I was there and saw it, and it was at least as bad as the Pete call. And you know as well as I do that you can't just add 7. There was a return of the interseption to midfield that led to a scor on your part, so there was a 14 point swing, not to mention the momentum.

I'm not saying we would have won had the call been made, and the fact is that team woudl probably still have found a way to lose. But that no call pretty well ensured the result.

Which game was it that LaRon Landry came on a safety blitz and nearly killed JP Wilson? And was the so-called "spearing" of Jordan Jefferson in 09 any worse?

Point being, both sides in this rivalry can go on for a while about injustices, real or perceived. I vote (pointing one at you and three at myself) that we get back to the actual game and enjoy what looks to be a once-in-a-lifetime-event.

I say Alabama 27-21 unless we turn it over. If we do that LSU will kill us.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

I got an idea lets call the teams even then have the bands battle it out at halftime for the win!!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> RB corps and 1 RB aren't the same. LB, obviously you missed the sarcasm?


You have clearly not seen Alabama play. Lacy would likely start at LSU if he was there. Fowler is not far behind. So RB is without any sane argument Alabama by a mile. I think the sarcasm you cite applies to RB too.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

All of this back and forth banter is making me hungry, especially after the email invitation I just received from my neighbor.

Pregame meal serving at 6pm;

Tasso stuffed quail over a bed of roasted red peppers with asparagus and Sweet and spicy fried frog legs.

Bring your own beer!



PS

I'll take LSU's stable of RB's over Bama's one starter and a bunch of backups!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

when mark ingram won the heisman, he was lucky to start. he wasn't even the best rb on the team(richardson)!

similarly as richardson is this year's starter, he may not even be bama's best back(lacey)!

i bet even les miles is aware of this. he would be embarassed by you fans declaration of bama's running back squad as being one guy. good thing for the bengal tigers john chavis didn't study football or politics where franco did.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> I had 04 and changed it to 06. I should have known. In any event I was there and saw it, and it was at least as bad as the Pete call. And you know as well as I do that you can't just add 7. There was a return of the interseption to midfield that led to a scor on your part, so there was a 14 point swing, not to mention the momentum.
> 
> I'm not saying we would have won had the call been made, and the fact is that team woudl probably still have found a way to lose. But that no call pretty well ensured the result.
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying. Just giving you the easy retort. I also was @ the game. 

"John Parker Wilson just got annihilated!!". Yeah, I've watched that YouTube clip once or twice. There for about 4 years our safety blitzes were very productive. 

As far as 09, I can't comment. I believe I was working during that game.

Respectable prediction by the way.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

jerod said:


> I got an idea lets call the teams even then have the bands battle it out at halftime for the win!!!


PLEASE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> You have clearly not seen Alabama play. Lacy would likely start at LSU if he was there. Fowler is not far behind. So RB is without any sane argument Alabama by a mile. I think the sarcasm you cite applies to RB too.


You're on crack. There's a reason he wasn't offered a scholly & he played @ Dutchtown. Seriously. Get your facts straight.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There for about 4 years our safety blitzes were very productive.


That may be the best euphemism I have ever heard. I thought Landry was going to kill somebody before he finally left after what seemed like 11 years at LSU. I was afraid JPW was just dead.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Franco said:


> All of this back and forth banter is making me hungry, especially after the email invitation I just received from my neighbor.
> 
> Pregame meal serving at 6pm;
> 
> ...



Up to that last part, this post is something I think we can all agree on. Bring on the gumbo, jambalaya, and etouffee - not to mention a cold beer or two. I'm ready!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're on crack. There's a reason he wasn't offered a schollie & he played @ Dutchtown. Seriously. Get your facts straight.


He was offered and after he embarrased Les you losers claimed he wasn't. After he pounds your 2nd rate run defense for over 100 yards Saturday we'll all have a big laugh. The guy averages eight yards a carry, with turf toe. Now that he is well he'll turn it up a notch.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

It really is rediculous how LSU thinks they have the better "stable of backs"..I've stated these numbers in a previous post.. Alabamas top 4.
1.Trent/6.6/989 2. Lacy/8.0/465 3.Fowler/7.0/325 4.Sims/4.9/107
Lsu Top 4 rushers( mcgee and hilliard who ive heard alot of ppl talkin about aren't even over 100 yards on the year rushing) 1.Ware/4.0/512 2. Ford/5.6/441 3.Blue/4.4/252 4.Jefferson/?/111 

Richardson has 149 attempts.Lacy has 58. Fowler has 47.Sims has 22
Ware has 128. Ford has 79. Blue has 57. Jefferson has 26.
Alabama(1st) has 312 total atempts rushing with a total of 1834 yards.
LSU(4th) has 352 attempts rushing with a total of 1512 yards. (more attempts less yards than bama) 

Eddie Lacy is just as much of a BEAST as Richardson.. But just doesnt get the recognition due to trent being lined up for the starting job from the previous two years.. Truth be known Lacy would be the premiere back on the majority of schools out there.. Including lsu i believe. I dont understand whats lsu's obsession is of thinking yall have a edge in the back field.. I'm betting majority of the nation would take alabama's backs over lsu's "stable"


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has posted it or not.. But did yall read where Deangelo peterrson LSU tight end called Bama's linebackers big and slow and said the linebackers nor the safeties could guard him... I dont know if he has watched tape on the defense or not...but i wouldnt be poking Bama LB's in the chest.lol


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

roseberry said:


> when mark ingram won the heisman, he was lucky to start. he wasn't even the best rb on the team(richardson)!
> 
> similarly as richardson is this year's starter, he may not even be bama's best back(lacey)!
> 
> i bet even les miles is aware of this. he would be embarassed by you fans declaration of bama's running back squad as being one guy. good thing for the bengal tigers john chavis didn't study football or politics where franco did.


I didn't realize that Bama allowed Liberals in the state outside of B'ham

I can't believe Sabin would start a lesser back over one more talented.

Who are y'all going to blame when your QB throws a couple of interceptions, he's never played in a big game?


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Franco said:


> I can't believe Sabin would start a lesser back over one more talented.


Why not? McElroy started every game last year.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> That may be the best euphemism I have ever heard. I thought Landry was going to kill somebody before he finally left after what seemed like 11 years at LSU. I was afraid JPW was just dead.


One of my closest friends is actually a firefighter in tuscaloser. We have LOAO about that play numerous times. He's a big gump fan. Needless to say there is plenty of smack talk between us. He cracks me up about that play. "I was like, oh sh#t!!!! He just got killed!!!!".


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> He was offered and after he embarrased Les you losers claimed he wasn't. After he pounds your 2nd rate run defense for over 100 yards Saturday we'll all have a big laugh. The guy averages eight yards a carry, with turf toe. Now that he is well he'll turn it up a notch.


After he proved to be slow both mentally and running in a straight line, the scholly offer was taken back. Yawn. The kid won't get anything close to that against The Best D in The Country. Back on the shelf regards.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After he proved to be slow both mentally and running I a straight line, the scholly offer was taken back. Yawn. The kid won't get anything close to that against The Best D in The Country. Back on the shelf regards.


Hahaha so what you are saying is he's a modern day Forrest Gump..... I was just runnin and runnin......I can run as fast as the wind blows.....haha.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

thank goodness that there is only one more day of all the back and forth banter and endless urinating match...just hope the game lives up to even a fraction of the hype that has been bestowed upon it


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> Hahaha so what you are saying is he's a modern day Forrest Gump..... I was just runnin and runnin......I can run as fast as the wind blows.....haha.


He runs that fast when there's a breath of breeze blowing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted it or not.. But did yall read where Deangelo peterrson LSU tight end called Bama's linebackers big and slow and said the linebackers nor the safeties could guard him... I dont know if he has watched tape on the defense or not...but i wouldnt be poking Bama LB's in the chest.lol


What he said was true. He's a matchup nightmare.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Jacob after looking at the links you posted earlier. What ya think is the chances of a rematch of this game for the official national championship?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Zero & I personally don't want to see a rematch. If somehow Stanford loses, I can't wait to see how it all shakes out.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

What about Oklahoma state?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

OU puts them back in their place.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After he proved to be slow both mentally and running in a straight line, the scholly offer was taken back. Yawn. The kid won't get anything close to that against The Best D in The Country. Back on the shelf regards.


He plays for Alabama so he will not have to play a game against the best D. He does, however, go against it in practice quite often which makes Saturday another day at the ball park.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What he said was true. He's a matchup nightmare.



Are you serious???I dont know that i'd classify him as a matchup nightmare.. Maybe a matchup nightmare to me or you??
12 receptions for 137 and 1-td on the year..not impressive at all... OHH and peterson runs a 4.73 40.. hightower and upshaw run 4.74&4.76 

As i stated not a smart move on his part...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...o-peterson-will-wish-he-never-dissed-the-tide


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> He plays for Alabama so he will not have to play a game against the best D. He does, however, go against it in practice quite often which makes Saturday another day at the ball park.


Yawn. We will see soon enough.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Are you serious???I dont know that i'd classify him as a matchup nightmare.. Maybe a matchup nightmare to me or you??
> 12 receptions for 137 and 1-td on the year..not impressive at all... OHH and peterson runs a 4.73 40.. hightower and upshaw run 4.74&4.76
> 
> As i stated not a smart move on his part...
> ...


He is. Nobody can cover him. Stats won't be high because we have rarely even thrown the ball in the 2nd half. Run the clock and get out with a win.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He is. Nobody can cover him. Stats won't be high because we have rarely even thrown the ball in the 2nd half. Run the clock and get out with a win.


Yawn, I've seen yal throw plenty in the first and second half. Obviously someone can cover him. 12 receptions in 8 games. Excuse me 8 first halves since yal rarely pass second half is not exactly nightmarish to a defensive coordinator.. I assume..


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

They have been saving him for saturday....was a secret weapon but now the news is out!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Yawn, I've seen yal throw plenty in the first and second half. Obviously someone can cover him. 12 receptions in 8 games. Excuse me 8 first halves since yal rarely pass second half is not exactly nightmarish to a defensive coordinator.. I assume..


Don't take my word for it. I don't care. See for yourself.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Is urban Meyer offensive coordinator for Boston college they keep running quarterback draws.....


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Don't take my word for it. I don't care. See for yourself.


Lol trust me I'm not. I know tight ends will play a role on both team. No significant mis-match.

On the rematch post. I would not like seeing a rematch. Let the SEC winner beat the hell outa who ever makes it. And let the other SEC team beat Boise st in the sugar bowl.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Don't take my word for it. I don't care. See for yourself.


We'll also get to see if the little honey badger or any of his little secondary or LB cohorts can tackle Michael Williams.


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

Jonathan McClendon said:


> Pas Bon I already knew you know nothing about dog training...you know less about football. To say that LSU has the advantage at Linebacker and Running back is just plain ignorant.


Well Jonathon McClendon you are an ass


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I wouldn't trade him for anyone else!
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/story?page=111103/LesMiles


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> I wouldn't trade him for anyone else!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/story?page=111103/LesMiles


It's no secret I have bashed him (Rightfully so.) over the years about a lot of dumb things he has done while in The BR. That article is very well written & tells you why the team has always stood behind him. I do know he made the correct choice in watching his son play. Good read if you have time.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Going waaaayyyy back.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Alright "Jacob" here is my official prediction the Tide wins 31-20 and Richardson has 130 yards rushing.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Fair enough. We shall see. 

It's roughly 28 hours until KO. Ready to have a beer or 2 @ the hotel.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Fair enough. We shall see.
> 
> It's roughly 28 hours until KO. Ready to have a beer or 2 @ the hotel.


So you are in T-town? I let my boys use our tickets so I'll will be watching it at home.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish. Currently about to leave Odesa, TX (Had to come here to get fit tested.) and headed back to the jobsite. Will either watch the game in Eunice or most probably Hobbs, NM.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

WWBWD

What would Brian Wilson Do?

You had to watch College Gameday to get that analogy.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> WWBWD
> 
> What would Brian Wilson Do?
> 
> You had to watch College Gameday to get that analogy.


I was trying to watch that segment but the noise at the Sportsbook was crazy..Who did Coach Corso pick as the winner tonight..


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> I was trying to watch that segment but the noise at the Sportsbook was crazy..Who did Coach Corso pick as the winner tonight..


The Corso curse is on LSU. Thank God.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Brian Wilson is a different individual..lol.. Guys its about here.. all these stats,opinions,records we been throwin around sho has been fun.. Easily the most hype ive been involved in with a regular season game...but its nearly that time!! Ya'll guys be safe tonight dont take to many shots of throw back too many of those Sam Adams  This game will be one of the ages... Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

bayshooter said:


> The Corso curse is on LSU. Thank God.


LSU is 9-1 when he puts on Mike.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Brian Wilson is a different individual..lol.. Guys its about here.. all these stats,opinions,records we been throwin around sho has been fun.. Easily the most hype ive been involved in with a regular season game...but its nearly that time!! Ya'll guys be safe tonight dont take to many shots of throw back too many of those Sam Adams  This game will be one of the ages... Roll Tide Roll!!


He had Lee & Herbie rolling on the South Carolina/ARKY breakdown. My brother & I were rolling too. You never know what he'll say/do. 

It's been fun. I know I've enjoyed it. Have fun, be safe, & Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh yea that was funny.. The whole cock thing and the look on his face and the way he analyzed the game.lol I thought kirk was bout to fall outa his chair.lol. Another odd fact they mentioned was Corso is like 45-6 in games he has picked in november??.. I guess he has room to add another one in his Loss column.. 

I'm kinda comfused.. I turned on the tv and florida and Vandy are playing.??.. I didnt realize there were any other games going on today..lol at least u wouldnt think so with all the media being in t-town this week

Roll Tide!!


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh yea i heard someone say on one of these sports shows that this game is projected to get a 15 television rating.. To put that in perspective world series game 7 recieved in the 14 range i think... HUGEEEE.. The country knows whatt up with SEC football !!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU is 9-1 when he puts on Mike.


I'll take Urban Meyer, David Pollack and Kirk H. against that goofball any day. i don't think he has ever picked the Tide and been right. I was watching replay of 09 on CBS-SN this morning. I forgot how tortured I was watching that game. I guess we can expect the same tonight so I'll be hitting the bourbon early.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Oh yea that was funny.. The whole cock thing and the look on his face and the way he analyzed the game.lol I thought kirk was bout to fall outa his chair.lol. Another odd fact they mentioned was Corso is like 45-6 in games he has picked in november??.. I guess he has room to add another one in his Loss column..
> 
> I'm kinda comfused.. I turned on the tv and florida and Vandy are playing.??.. I didnt realize there were any other games going on today..lol at least u wouldnt think so with all the media being in t-town this week
> 
> Roll Tide!!


No doubt. 45-6 is an amazing record. I sure want him to be correct again. 

On a beer note, I picked up The Sam Adams Winter Classics Variety Pack. 2 of each of these: Boston Lager, Winter Lager, Holiday Porter, Old Fezziweg Ale, Chocolate Bock, & Black & Brew. These look like they'll be good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It's time. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Wide right


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

There has been several BS penalties. The last time coke head was the main zebra was the officiating debacle in 07. I'm sick of this crew in this game. There was not a face mask (Against LSU.), these gumps have had a late hit, numerous taunting issues, and a false start not called.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

3-3 @ the half. LSU gets the ball 1st in The 2nd Half. It's a man's game.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

This is a tough game that is so far living up to the hype.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

6-3 going to The 4th Quarter. Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Yawn. Like watching a no hitter. Check out OSU/KSU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Watch the game. It's a man's game.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Watch the game. It's a man's game.


Honey badger's classless bs could be difference in the game. Typical corndog crap.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

#7 ought be kicked out for that


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Watch the game. It's a man's game.


Men know how to score!

GO POKES!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

OT. Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> OT. Geaux Tigers!!!!


I hope somebbody stomps #7 head in the turf. Best CB on the field put out by a chickenshit clothesline from behind. Of course he just had to find a way to have soome impact on the field.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

What whoa remember fellas Alabama is so deep their backups are better than the starters. Blame the first string kicker.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tigers Win!!!! Tigers Win!!!!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

So LSU will be in the Nat'l Championship game. Against whom? OK State? Stanford?


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Probably a team with a decent kicker...


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Watch the game. It's a man's game.


If you like watching paint dry, or watching a bald man get a haircut or how about watching ice melt. At least you didn't have to listen to Brent Mushberger.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Oh, and we have a better kicking game;-)

It'll be a long time before we see two Defenses of that quality on the same field!

Game MVP


Allemon or Reid?

And, which team has the best Defense?


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea bama kicker lost that long ago. Kicker was awful. arguable a bad call. Could of been a catch on the one. Oh well cant leave in hands of ref Good job LSU for keepin it close when we should of put it away. . Number seven is still classless. I guess Get em LSU.

My big question is how can a top notch program not get a decent kicker.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Charles C. said:


> So LSU will be in the Nat'l Championship game. Against whom? OK State? Stanford?


Crap Arkansas owns Les, this is far from over. Heck Arkansas may be the West champs.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Geaux Mad Hat! Vern is much worse than Brent...Both are terrible!


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, heckuva game. I feel priviledge i got to watch that. That should of been on PPV.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

franco,
it's reid, allemon may never have had the chance without his takeaway. mama is singeing the feathers off that crow for me right now! congrats tigers


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

number 7 should be suspended for that crap play he pulled. I'd put him out for the season if I could. That was uncalled for.

Bama finds a way to loose. They had a better team except for the kicking game.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Franco said:


> Oh, and we have a better kicking game;-)
> 
> *It'll be a long time before we see two Defenses of that quality on the same field!*
> 
> ...


How about two lousy offenses?


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

How about all you Alabama fans can SUCK IT!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

How does a DB get an interception when he never had the ball until after the receiver,who had possesion of the ball, whole body was on the ground. The better defense cleary did not win this game. Of course it is all a part of the game and one has to wonder how a top 5 program does not have at least an average field goal kicker.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

bayshooter said:


> How does a DB get an interception when he never had the ball until after the receiver,who had possesion of the ball, whole body was on the ground. The better defense cleary did not win this game. Of course it is all a part of the game and one has to wonder how a top 5 program does not have at least an average field goal kicker.


 
The TE was bobbling the ball and Reid had it when they hit the ground.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Pas Bon said:


> How about all you Alabama fans can SUCK IT!!


Typical ******* trash output. We'll see how it plays out from here. Gifts in this one could be taken back in future ones. You suck in every way revealed here so suck your own, you have more practice and should be able to pleasure yourself in a most pleasurable way.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Your projected poll??
LSU, ok st, Stanford, bama.. if it falls that way.. ok st. Could lose to Oklahoma. Stanford could lose to Oregon next week. Heck Arkansas may give LSU a fit... its still probably 2% chance bama will work their way in it.. doubt LSU will lose to anyone.. and REALLY doubt any voter wants see a re match. In that argument Oklahoma had a big loss at home. If voters don't want rematch. Count Oregon LSU out.still lot of season to play .. but I must say that was a Hell of a game. Best two defenses in years to square off. Def lived up to hype.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Franco said:


> The TE was bobbling the ball and Reid had it when they hit the ground.


Right. Him having firmly in his hands when he hit the ground ends the play, jerking it out afterward should be to no effect.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU is the better team. The better team won.


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

bayshooter said:


> Typical ******* trash output. We'll see how it plays out from here. Gifts in this one could be taken back in future ones. You suck in every way revealed here so suck your own, you have more practice and should be able to pleasure yourself in a most pleasurable way.


Oh My you talked it up an now you can't take it. Well tough!!!!!!! you LOOOOOSE! Now deal with it!!!


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

bayshooter said:


> Of course it is all a part of the game and one has to wonder how a top 5 program does not have at least an average field goal kicker.


Probably because you didn't belong there to start with!!


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> There has been several BS penalties. The last time coke head was the main zebra was the officiating debacle in 07. I'm sick of this crew in this game. There was not a face mask (Against LSU.), these gumps have had a late hit, numerous taunting issues, and a false start not called.


Dear homer, pulling any part of the helment including the earhole (ding ding), rim of the helmet, chinstrap etc are included in the definition of facemesk. No late hit happened but LSU did interfere without being called. Bottom line, a sucky end which allowed the lesser team (wee bit) prevail. That is how the game goes. Kickers count too for some reason.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mike Ford laughs @ you gumps.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Pas Bon said:


> Probably because you didn't belong there to start with!!


Really, the team that had a better offense and better defense did not belong there. So LSU didn't belong there either.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mike Ford laughs @ you gumps.


Why because his offense had less yards than Alabama's? Or because Richardson had 170 yards of offense to his lame output? The only one who can laugh is that wimpy kicker and that is enough for the win. Bring Ford on all day, anytime just don't kick a ball at the goal, please.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Suck it gumps.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Suck it gumps.


Lol thats not nice.. and ive never understood telling a guy to ''suck it'' that just seems homosexual to me. Lol


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

TDB87 said:


> Lol thats not nice.. and ive never understood telling a guy to ''suck it'' that just seems homosexual to me. Lol


Sounds like a come on to me. But hey, those swampers have their own ways. He and Pas bon can get together and suck away.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Lol thats not nice.. and ive never understood telling a guy to ''suck it'' that just seems homosexual to me. Lol


It's just a saying a nothing more. Not everything is literal.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Work this morning = BS. If it wasn't OT I would have slept in. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Not only are the Tigers the better team, they by far have the best marching band!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjVQgAhx9XA&feature=related


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Work this morning = BS. If it wasn't OT I would have slept in. :neutral::neutral:


Work? Oh yes......I remember those days. Think I will go back to sleep. BTW, congrats to LSU. I live in MS but run into plenty of 'fans' who have adopted the Tide as their school. Most have never stepped foot on campus, but bleed bama. Glad to see them truly bleed a little bit this week.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Suck it gumps.


Classy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Work? Oh yes......I remember those days. Think I will go back to sleep. BTW, congrats to LSU. I live in MS but run into plenty of 'fans' who have adopted the Tide as their school. Most have never stepped foot on campus, but bleed bama. Glad to see them truly bleed a little bit this week.


LOL. I so wish I was sleeping instead. 

Thanks for the congrats. I can't stand "Fans" like that. You're either all in or not one @ all IMO.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I know you guys down south taker yer football kinda seriously,,,, but really??#1 and #2 playeach other in a field goal contest!!...Yawn!


I know that a defnesive game is a Mans Game,, but I think it just gives them men a reason to drink more,, and pass out,, missin most a the Game!!..... If Ya called it that!!

The game has changed to be an offensive show. Whats wrong with the BOTH of them? YAWN!!! 

Bamma,, if they had a kicker,,, and If their QB hadnt have badly underthrown a very easy pass for a touchdown,,, I dont think Jake woulda been poundin his chest this A.M.:razz:

Whats a GUMP????

I will say this!!! Bamma has some absolutyly beautiful young women !!
The best part of the whole telivised game was when the Pom Pom girls was on screen!!.... WOW!!!

Them is just some beautiful young ladies!!

The only LSU girl I remember,, was the kitchen girl stirrin that big ol Gumbo pot!! She was prolly a really Nice girl with a GREAT personality,, but .... well... just sayin!:razz:

I really had MORE fun watchin USC kick the cow pie out of Colorado!:razz:

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Jake!

Congrats on yer 
" WIN"



Gooser


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

We laughed at this last night


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNmgVXCe72U


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

A couple a you sothern boys has E-mailed me the silly sayin about 

"When Ifs and Buts are Candy and Nuts we's will all be happy at Christmas!!"

What ever!!:razz:

Bamma,,, Hold yer head up!!

Gooser


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's just a saying a nothing more. Not everything is literal.


I know it wasn't literal. I threw several ''lol'' in there to show that. I just thought I may have stumbled amongst the wrong talk forum with all the ''hey buddy suck this'' going around. Lol

On a more serious note. I found out once again, that the sun still comes up over bama and life carries on after a bama loss . I just wish I coulda slept this hangover off.


----------



## ppro (Jan 14, 2008)

If Bama was so great and had such a powerful offense why didn't they score 1 measely (sp) touchdown on there own field in the most hostile of environments for a visiting team. We can talk about how the Reid interception was good or no good but on the field it looked like an intercpetion and in the booth it did also. LSU had the ball at the end of the first half inside the 5 yard line and got only a field goal. Lsu in overtime had a touchdown but stepped on the line and settled for a field goal. I guess you Bama homers are just gonna ignore these and chalk it up to great defense on the stops. It was a tough game and the team making the fewer mistakes won. Can we now say that Nicky Satan made some coaching and preparation mistakes and the lowly Les Miles who is so dumb has now beat him twice in a row and on this big stage with everything being on the line out coached the almighty Nick. Or maybe that didn't just happen.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

ppro said:


> If Bama was so great and had such a powerful offense why didn't they score 1 measely (sp) touchdown on there own field in the most hostile of environments for a visiting team. We can talk about how the Reid interception was good or no good but on the field it looked like an intercpetion and in the booth it did also. LSU had the ball at the end of the first half inside the 5 yard line and got only a field goal. Lsu in overtime had a touchdown but stepped on the line and settled for a field goal. I guess your Bama homers are just gonna ignore these and chalk it up to great defense on the stops. It was a tough game and the team making the fewer mistakes won. Can we now say that Nicky Satan made some coaching and preparation mistakes and the lowly *Les Miles* who is so dumb has now beat him twice in a row and on this big stage with everything being on the line out coached the almighty *Nick*. Or maybe that didn't just happen.


No two finer coaches to be admired. Right up there with Tressel. 

A sports writer in Oklahoma City a few weeks ago said there was no chance OU would go to the SEC because it would be like a recovering alcoholic going to a bar.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> I know it wasn't literal. I threw several ''lol'' in there to show that. I just thought I may have stumbled amongst the wrong talk forum with all the ''hey buddy suck this'' going around. Lol
> 
> On a more serious note. I found out once again, that the sun still comes up over bama and life carries on after a bama loss . I just wish I coulda slept this hangover off.


LOL. I hate that feeling. Bad enough your team loses but a hangover to boot. The only thing worse is being @ work when that happens. Been there & done that. 

Was a mighty fine game. I hope they put Boise St. against y'all. It would be a beatdown & I certainly would enjoy it.


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

Jonathan McClendon said:


> Pas Bon I already knew you know nothing about dog training...you know less about football. To say that LSU has the advantage at Linebacker and Running back is just plain ignorant.




Well looks like I actually do know something and might actually know a few things about dog training too!


Sincerely

Mr. Ignorant LSU won and you were wrong twice!


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Well the official BCS is out .. 1.lsu 2.okst 3.bama 4.Boise st. 5. Stanford 6 oklahoma 7.oregon 8.Arkansas 9.Clemson 10. VT

Man yall this could realllyyy get interesting down the road!!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

December 3rd OU takes down Ok State which sets up the rematch of LSU- Bama


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm back to eat crow.  And after all the gumbo and pastalaya I ate Saturday that's about all I'll be eating for a while.

Thank to both teams for that football game Saturday night. No quarter was either given or expected, and I enjoyed it immensely. You can have those 51-45 pinball games from the other conferences every time.

Give credit where credit is due. LSU is just about as tough as we are on defense and certainly played well enough to win Saturday night. Some of the hitting going on was just fierce. I am not looking forward to playing against Eric Reid for two more years. You can have the Honey Badger, who was just about a non-factor except on the punt coverage team. 

I wish we could have hit just one of the TDs we left on the field. We missed a wide open receiver in the EZ at one point. We missed Richardson on a wheel route when he had run by a DB. And then there was the "interception" on the one - which we probably could have avoided altogether if we had not allowed immediate pressure which forced Maze to throw off his back foot a little and leave it a little short. It's always the little things, and LSU did them better Saturday night.

Of course, if we could catch a punt all of our mistakes might have been mooted. We just made way too many mistakes and failed to capitalize on the few mistakes that LSU made.

Good luck with Arkansas.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

ppro said:


> If Bama was so great and had such a powerful offense why didn't they score 1 measely (sp) touchdown on there own field in the most hostile of environments for a visiting team.
> 
> You know, LSU has a defense too.
> We can talk about how the Reid interception was good or no good but on the field it looked like an intercpetion and in the booth it did also.
> ...


Sure, if you will admit that Saban beat him twice in a row in 08 and 09 and took a 4th quarter lead in 07 with a team that should not have even been on the field with LSU talent-wise.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> December 3rd OU takes down Ok State which sets up the rematch of LSU- Bama


I think an undefeated Stanford team would jump them.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think an undefeated Stanford team would jump them.



Yes, a undefeated stanford will jump bama. If stanford beats oregon they will leap frog bama(but if they lose to cal or ND or oregon they would drop alot as of now stanford hasnt faced a top 25 team). Bama's only hope for a nat'l championship game would be okst getting beat by OU and stanford getting beat by probably oregon & bama winning out... Which i think those two losses to okst and SU will happen... If those losses do happen.. I honestly dont think anyone in the nation will give still give Boise the chance to play for it.. And ppl will be trying to figure out which 1 loss team they wanna give a shot to.If bama,ou,okst,stanford,oregon all had one loss it would be interesting to how they decide. Voters would have a bazillion ways to go with it


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

or was you refering to a undefeated stanford jumping a undefeated okst?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I have OU beating Okie Lite. Was talking about an undefeated Stanford team jumping your's. I'd like to see Andrew Luck go up against LSU's D & your gumps play Boise St. Y'all would run them out the Central Time Zone.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea i would love to see Andrew Luck get picked apart by a good defense. All those pin ball score enthusiast would hate to see a "explosive" offense shut completely down by a top knotch defense.I was watching BCS countdown last night and Rod Gilmore called the lsu/bama game "boring" To me thats the best kinda game i could watch ..a defensive power game. He also said the offenses were sloppy. He didnt say anything about the offenses playing against the best 2 defenses in the nation. PPL like him get on my nerves.But to each thier own.. I guess those explosive offenses are the reason the SEC keeps dominating the country year after year


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

For Andrew lucks sake I hope they don't make it. His offensive line won't be able to protect him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TDB87 said:


> Yea i would love to see Andrew Luck get picked apart by a good defense. All those pin ball score enthusiast would hate to see a "explosive" offense shut completely down by a top knotch defense.I was watching BCS countdown last night and Rod Gilmore called the lsu/bama game "boring" To me thats the best kinda game i could watch ..a defensive power game. He also said the offenses were sloppy. He didnt say anything about the offenses playing against the best 2 defenses in the nation. PPL like him get on my nerves.But to each thier own.. I guess those explosive offenses are the reason the SEC keeps dominating the country year after year


I watched the show. His opinion means nothing to me. I disagree with most everything he says. Don't get me wrong, I would have preferred a few more points, but I can appreciate those kinda games that Sat turned out to be. Weren't both teams averaging almost 40PPG before Sat? Maybe those defenses were kinda good. ;-);-)


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

jerod said:


> For Andrew lucks sake I hope they don't make it. His offensive line won't be able to protect him.


u aint kiddin. It would be a site to see thats for sure. As far as bama playing Boise St... If it came to that i would love to see bama absolutely destroy BS and end all talk for eternity about a Boise type team deserving a shot year after year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jerod said:


> For Andrew lucks sake I hope they don't make it. His offensive line won't be able to protect him.


This is true, but I think very highly of him. I'd like to see how he does.


----------



## TDB87 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Maybe those defenses were kinda good. ;-)


well said.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

You SEC homers let me know when you want my list of crow recipes.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

What is the amount of championships to come home to the good ol SEC over the last 10 years? Don't think crow is getting served down here for a while.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I think it will be a while before a non-SEC team wins a National Championship because the SEC winner has proven to be heads and shoulders against the scraficial lamb that is offered up in the Nat'l Championship game. 

LSU has a young well coached team and you know Sabin for the most part is going to field a competitve team. Florida and Tennesse are on the rebound and then there is always pesky Arkansas and N Carolina.

P S
I watch the reply of the game last night and had to marvel at the quality of those two D's.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Franco said:


> I think it will be a while before a non-SEC team wins a National Championship because the SEC winner has proven to be heads and shoulders against the scraficial lamb that is offered up in the Nat'l Championship game.
> 
> LSU has a young well coached team and you know Sabin for the most part is going to field a competitve team. Florida and Tennesse are on the rebound and then there is always pesky Arkansas and N Carolina.
> 
> ...


I agree and think that this year that LSU and Alabama are even further ahead of the non-SEC field than the previous 5 years. The recent NCAA scholarship rule changes were probably driven to try to close the gap between the SEC and the other conferences. You can bet the rest of the college football world will do all they can to stop the domination soon.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Yeah that pesky S Carolina team is a few pieces away from being a force. How about baby Rodgers at vandy? Gonna have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

TDB87 said:


> I will say as a Bama fan im more worried about what happens this yr, the next and the next vs trying to live in the Bryant days.Although i will always be proud of my program and the history and notice it has brought to the state and CFB in general. its one of those things as a bama fan u understand it. Your born into it. It truly is something that starts day 1.Just like my Great grandpa, Grandparents and dad have had the pleasure of enjoying the wallace wade,frank thomas,Paul Bryant and gene stallings eras. There nothing i like more than hearing their stories of past games, coaches and experiences. The History of Alabama football is what makes us who we are....
> 
> Its the same deal with us. We live.Sleep.Breathe and revolve around the University Of Alabama and what its success has done for us in the past,present and hopefully future.


DUDE!!!! Have you actually ever been to Baton Rouge / LSU / Tiger stadium on a gameday? We kinda like our football team here as well! I went to my first LSU football game before i could even hold my own head up! And you guessed it...still going. We understand that you like your team and that you are proud of it. You should be. But in no way are Alabama fans lives more ingrained into their football team than ours are here at L...S...U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Never thought I see this but you guys (LSU and Bama fans) just may be more obnoxious than OU fans and that is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

New Post Game Print


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Never thought I see this but you guys (LSU and Bama fans) just may be more obnoxious than OU fans and that is quite an accomplishment.



just wait till next year when they get the Texas A&M fans in the SEC,...they come ready equipped with maroon tinted glasses and polished sabers,and male cheerleaders grabbing their privates (and not talking fellow corps members)


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> just wait till next year when they get the Texas A&M fans in the SEC,...they come ready equipped with maroon tinted glasses and polished sabers,and male cheerleaders grabbing their privates (and not talking fellow corps members)


If you are a Texas fan then I know why you hate us.

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> just wait till next year when they get the Texas A&M fans in the SEC,...they come ready equipped with maroon tinted glasses and polished sabers,and male cheerleaders grabbing their privates (and not talking fellow corps members)


I think A & M calls them Yell leaders, not cheerleaders;-)

College Football is America's passion. SEC is the king of college conferences. 

We can't help it if others don't have a team that plays in the SEC and has to play in one of those pretend conferences

SEC Football, the standard by which others aspire.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> If you are a Texas fan then I know why you hate us.
> 
> Don't hate the player, hate the game.


not a hater...the maroon of A&M cast a long shadow in my family and its history,got way too many Aggie friends to disrespect them , friendly rivalry of course,like the academics of the school as one of the best...but the dyed in the wool Aggie fans just like the Orange blooded T-Sip (Longhorn fans) lose their perspective about what is real, and when they let it dominate their lives in the real world and let it spill over into hatred for a "perceived" enemy, well thats just plain stupid


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

So what happens to the BCS when Arkansas beats LSU?

just wanted to keep this thread going


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

What year? Won't be this year or the 2 following.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Jeff Huntington said:


> So what happens to the BCS when Arkansas beats LSU?
> 
> just wanted to keep this thread going


Sorry to piss down your back but I DO NOT believe your Razorbacks beat LSU this year. 

I believe my OU SOONERS would have a chance though!! However now that Mr. Broyles is done that might be a tough road to go down. 

LSU if freakin tough as much as I hate say. They are the top dogs and definitely the team to beat.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> not a hater...the maroon of A&M cast a long shadow in my family and its history,got way too many Aggie friends to disrespect them , friendly rivalry of course,like the academics of the school as one of the best...but the dyed in the wool Aggie fans just like the Orange blooded T-Sip (Longhorn fans) lose their perspective about what is real, and when they let it dominate their lives in the real world and let it spill over into hatred for a "perceived" enemy, well thats just plain stupid


This I can agree with. Listen to the Paul Finebaum Show sometime and you can hear idiots from all over the college football spectrum confirming their status as such on a daily basis.


----------

